# Sellswords of Punjar- Final Stats



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2010)

And so we finished early in the final session of our adventure into The Keep on the Shadowfell, found here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/story-hour/276708-keep-shadowfell-session-conclusion-stat-attack.html

So what to do, the players were eager for more, and so, thirty or-so minutes later, and with new characters (mostly pre-gens again), they ventured into the Sellswords of Punjar- our version is set in Fallcrest, within the Nentir Valley. As with KOTS we recorded exactly what happened, what follows is the data from those sessions, in the same format as presented in KOTS.

I will analyse the data as previous, and combine the data from this scenario with that gathered in KOTS...

Sellswords took significantly less time to play out, and after Sellswords, well it will be back to Dirty, Phrenic, Grey, Kaspard and Winstanley; but for now- here's the next adventure in our odd journey...

NB- For those new to this then sorry this may not be much of a story hour, this is in fact a turn by turn, comprehensive (I hope), recording of who did what to whom. With a little narrative and a lot of numbers, if you're still not sure then click the link above and check out our adventure in KOTS.

And so...


DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Session 1.

PCs Pregens (with all their flaws)- except Dwarf Thief.
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

Back in Fallcrest, after an hour or so at the Inn the fledgling adventuring party have got themselves hired- they have been employed to investigate the Beggars Guild, it seems shadowy shapes haunt the streets at night around Cutpurse Alley, several citizens have just vanished in the night. The Fallcrest City Watch want to know what's going on, and they don't want to upset the balance, the Beggars Guild is a powerful entity, the Watch therefore needs a third (and expendable) party to check things out- enter the PCs.

Each of the PCs has also knows some rumour of the place-

The Beggar King rules the Beggars Guild with an iron hand, the shadowy slayers that haunt the place are the ghosts of dead Thieves, slain when the Beggars forcibly moved the Thieves Guild out many years ago.

The Beggar King has been hiring mercenaries of late to fight his battles for him, something strange is afoot.

The Beggar King and his cohort dabble in Dark Magic, they have conjured some foul plague creature that haunts the streets nearby at night.

The Beggar King's Throne Room contains all manner of deadly traps, only those that are invited in are (mostly) seen again.

A living smoke lairs within the Beggar King's domain, this foul miasma can strip a man's flesh from his bones in the blinking of an eye.

A little while later, fortified by strong drink the adventurers head out to Cutpurse Alley...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Session 1.

To begin with a brief overview of the PCs that will be attempting to find their way through the Beggars domain-

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Session 1.

The Characters


Corrin Reedson 
(Played by Iain who played Grey Morlock in KOTS)
Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora Level 1
HP 27 Surges 11
AC 20 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 14
Str 14 Con 12 Dex 12 Int 9 Wis 16 Cha 16
Short Sword & Throwing Hammer
Trained Skills: Diplomacy, Heal, Insight & Religion
Feats & Class Features: Bold, Lost in the Crowd, Nimble Reaction, Small Size.
Powers:
At Will- Bolstering Strike, Divine Challenge, Holy Strike, Lay on Hands.
Encounter- Channel Divinity: Divine Mettle,  Channel Divinity: Divine Strength, Second Chance, Shielding Smite.
Daily- On Pain of Death.


Riardon Brightvale 
(Played by James who played McGyver, then Phrenic in KOTS)
Male Eladrin Ranger Level 1
HP 23 Surges 6
AC 17 Fort 13 Ref 15 Will 13
Str 14 Con 11 Dex 18 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10
Longbow & Longsword
Trained Skills: Acrobatics, Athletics, History, Nature, Perception & Stealth.
Feats & Class Features: Defensive Mobility, Eladrin Will, Hunter's Quarry, Lethal Hunter.
Powers:
At Will- Careful Attack, Nimble Strike.
Encounter- Fey Step, Fox's Cunning.
Daily- Split the Tree.


Erais the Sunlord 
(Played by Paul who played Winstanley Portico in KOTS)
Male Human Cleric of Amaunator Level 1
HP 24 Surges 8
AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 12 Will 17
Str 14 Con 12 Dex 10 Int 12 Wis 18 Cha 12
Mace & Dagger
Trained Skills: Arcana, Heal, History, Insight & Religion
Feats & Class Features: Channel Divinity: Power of  Amaunator, Human Perserverance, Ritual Casting.
Powers:
At Will- Lance of Faith, Priest's Shield, Sacred Flame
Encounter- Cause Fear, Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune, Channel Divinity: Power of  Amaunator, Channel Divinity: Turn Undead, Healing Word.
Daily- Cascade of Light.


Scurvy Dyk 
(Played by Becky who played Kaspard du Nord in KOTS)
Male Dwarf Rogue Level 1
HP 24 Surges 7
AC 15 Fort 13 Ref 15 Will 11
Str 16 Con 12 Dex 16 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 12
Dagger
Trained Skills: Acrobatics, Athletics, Perception & Stealth, Streetwise, Thievery.
Feats & Class Features: Cast Iron Stomach, Dwarven Resilience, First Strike, Improved Initiative, Rogue Tactics- Brutal Scoundrel, Rogue Weapon Talent, Sneak Attack, Stand Your Ground,
Powers:
At Will- Acrobatic Strike, Riposte Strike.
Encounter- Sly Lunge.
Daily- Blinding Barrage.


Skamos Redmoon 
(Played by Dave who played Dirty Biskit in KOTS)
Male Tiefling Wizard Level 1
HP 20 Surges 6
AC 15 Fort 10 Ref 15 Will 13
Str 10 Con 10 Dex 14 Int 20 Wis 9 Cha 12
Dagger
Trained Skills: Arcana, History, Nature & Stealth.
Feats & Class Features: Arcane Implement Mastery: Wand of Accuracy, Bloodhunt, Cantrips, Fire Resistance, Infernal Wrath, Ritual Casting, Skill Training: Stealth, Spellbook.
Powers:
At Will- Ghost Sound, Magic Missile, Light, Mage Hand, Scorching Burst.
Encounter- Force Orb, Infernal Wrath.
Daily- Acid Arrow & Sleep.

Tommorow... it starts again.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #1 Cutpurse Alley- Area 1-1 The Gate of Shade.

The alley is blocked by a great gate, it looks... dangerous.





Scurvy checks out the gate, no flies on this Dwarf- the lock is trapped, he goes to climb over, but hang on- it's trapped on top also.

First of, with the help of Arcana checks from his companions, Scurvy disables the spring-loaded maw trap on the lock, set to crush a man's hand.

Secondly, and once again with wise words from his fellow adventurers (more Arcana checks) Scurvy disables the spike trap atop the gate.

All that remains is to pick the lock.

Which only takes another 30 minutes, this after a series of seven rolls below '8', eventually the gate swings open and a red-faced Scurvy creeps on down the alley.

Encounter complete 15 minutes to play.

Demon Maw Trap Level 9 Warder (400 XP)
Spike Gate Trap Level 2 Lurker (125 XP)
Level 1 Encounter.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #2 Cutpurse Alley- Area 1-2 Watchers in the Mist.

Scurvy & Skamos head down alley, Stealthily- Scurvy spots guards on roof- in an ideal position to fire down on those that would approach the lair, the pair head back to report to the others.




The Sentries are spotted on the roof shown on the right side of the alley. 

The gang climb onto the roof, on the same side as guards, with no problems.

Scurvy, Riardon & Skamos move closer in, Stealthily- success.

Listen for a short while to the bawdy, and crude, tales of the dishevelled and despicable scumbag guards. Time to fight...

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Sentries Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x5) (HP29)

Initiative 23 Human Sentries 20 Scurvy 10 Erais 9 Riardon 7 Skamos 2 Corrin

Surprise round.

Scurvy- First Strike. Combat Advantage Acrobatic Strike HS3; Hit 14 damage (15 HP).

Erais- Move up.

Riardon- Careful Strike HS3; Hit 5 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Skamos- Scorching Burst all 5 Guards- HS1; Hit 6 Fire damage (23 HP) & HS3; Hit 6 Fire damage (4 HP bloodied) & HS2&4-5; Crit 11 Fire damage (18 HP each).

Yep, that's right- three Crits from five dice rolls- Dave (Skamos) is very happy with his new PC.

Corrin- Move up.

Time to play 7 minutes (including giggling- minis and map already in place).

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Sentries Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x5) (HP23/29 18/29 4/29 18/29 18/29)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 3 Total 3

Comment: Bloody hell... I mean... Bloody Hell!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #2 Cutpurse Alley- Area 1-2 Watchers in the Mist.

Round #1.

HS1- Move. Longspear Scurvy; Miss.

HS2- Shift. Sliding Strike Scurvy; Hit 4 damage (20 HP) & no Slide (Stand Your Ground).

HS3- Flee screaming. Scurvy AoO HS3; Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

HS4- Move. Short Sword Scurvy; Miss.

HS5- Shift. Short Sword Scurvy; Hit 6 damage (14 HP).

Scurvy- Riposte Strike HS4; Hit 5 damage (13 HP bloodied).

Erais- Cause Fear HS5; Hit- Flees and tries to leap the alley- Fails and Falls- 15 damage (3 HP bloodied) & Prone. Healing Word +5 HP Scurvy (Full).

Riardon- Fey Step behind the Guards- nice. Quarry HS1. Prime Shot Quarry Nimble Strike HS1; Hit 16 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Skamos- Force Orb HS4; Hit 7 Force damage (6 HP bloodied) & Secondary Targets HS1; Hit 11 Force damage- DEAD & HS2; Hit 11 Force damage (7 HP bloodied).

Dave wuvs Skamos.

Corrin- Move. Divine Challenge HS4. Shielding Smite HS4; Miss.

Time to play 10 minutes (giggling continues).

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Sentries Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x5) (HP7/29 6/29 3/29) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 3

Comment: And the PCs are straight into 6th gear, some astonishingly good play here- my guys don't stand a chance, as you're witnessing.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #2 Cutpurse Alley- Area 1-2 Watchers in the Mist.

Round #2.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Throws down weapon and Surrenders.

HS3- DEAD.

HS4- Throws down weapon and Surrenders.

HS5- Down in the alley. Stand up. Move- Run to door in alley and go to open it.

Scurvy- Move. Thrown Dagger Combat Advantage HS5; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 20 minutes.

End of Combat-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 500XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Sentries Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x5) (HP7/29 6/29) 3 DEAD & 2 SURRENDERED

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 3

Comment: Professional job, and already the PCs like their new characters, and in particular adventuring in the city, the atmosphere is somehow easier to generate. Also helped with the role-play my side that the Sentries were Human, I could therefore play on stereotypes and have them shout weird and wonderful things at the PCs.

Minor Skill Challenge (improvised) as the PCs tie and gag the guards and get them to tell all they know about what lies beyond; the door in the alley leads to the Bazaar of the Bizarre, a shop, of sorts, for down-and-outs, the way into the Beggar King's domain. The shop is run by Arthuro the Fence, and a couple of hired Thugs, other than that the Sentries know little else- the PCs leave the two prisoners to sit and soak in the rain- consider where they went wrong in life.

Stats: The PCs with a 93.75% hit rate (7 hits from 8 attacks) are king of the hill, the bad guys only managed a 50% hit rate (2 from 4). The point being the bad guys dished out on average 3.33 HP damage/turn, the PCs 48.33, a very one-sided affair.

Corrin somewhat let the side down there, one attack and no hits, the others at 100%.

And how about Skamos, Dave's new character, with three Crits in one Turn, seeing is believing.

Level 1 Encounter, 20 minutes to play, three turns- it's easy this Dungeons and Dragons, isn't it?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 2, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.




The door from the alley leads into the Bazaar of the Bizarre, cramped quarters full of shelves cluttered with junk. A curtained doorway to the left, the only other exit, an open doorway behind a serving counter, leads to a set of stairs heading up.

The PC's burst in and get all agitated- offer those inside (two Human Toughs) a way out, leave now or face the consequences, Erais gets particularly angsty, lots of stuff about 'letting Amaunator's Light into their dark and hideous souls'.

There follows s short chat in which the PCs are invited to leave, only not so politely put, something to do with 'sex' and 'travel'. By this time a ratty fellow has sorta appeared, the PCs can't see Arthuro the Fence- he's hidden in a doorway behind the Bazaar's counter, but they can hear him whispering instructions to the two Toughs.

It gets to fighting very quickly.

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45)
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54)

Initiative 22 Skamos 20 Riardon 18 Human Toughs 11 Scurvy 8 Arthuro 7 Corrin 6 Erais

Round #1.

Skamos- Magic Missile HT1; Hit 12 Force damage (33 HP). Move & Hide.

Riardon- Quarry HT2. Careful Attack Quarry HT2; Crit 22 damage (23 HP).

Yep, another Crit.

HT1- Move. Knockdown Corrin; Miss.

HT2- Move. Knockdown Corrin; Miss.

Yeah, that figures.

Scurvy- Try to climb shelves to get to a safe perch- Fail. Thrown Dagger HT2; Miss.

Arthuro- Move. Deft Strike Erais; Hit 7 damage (17 HP).

Corrin- Divine Challenge HT1. Bolstering Strike HT1; Miss.

Erais- Priest's Shield Arthuro; Miss.

Time to play 6 minutes, minis and map already set up.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP33/45 23/45)
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1

Comment: Another easy fight?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 2, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #2.

Skamos- Force Orb HT1; Hit 15 Force damage (18 HP bloodied) & Secondary Attack HT2; Hit 14 Force damage (9 HP bloodied).

Dave does a little dance- capers, if you like.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry HT2; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

HT1- Yells at Arthuro, something about TIMMY! Mace Corrin; Crit - 2nd Chance – Miss. Shift away.

HT2- DEAD.

Scurvy- Riposte Strike Arthuro; Hit 7 damage (47 HP). Shift.

Arthuro- Yells for TIMMY! Shift back. Move away.

Corrin- Move. Holy Strike HT1; Hit 12 Radiant damage (6 HP bloodied).

Erais- Move. Sacred Flame Arthuro; Miss.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP6/45) 1 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP47/54)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1

Comment: Soon be over...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 3, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

But what's this...

Round #3.

Skamos- Move. Magic Missile (with Wand of Accuracy) Arthuro; Miss.

Riardon- Quarry HT1. Careful Attack Quarry HT1; Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

Scurvy- Move- leap onto counter. Acrobatic Strike Arthuro; Miss.

Timmy the Otyugh, a sort of pet/guard creature, and as fragrant as the Beggars, lairs in a small very muddy chamber behind a rough hessian curtain- he comes to the rescue.

New Initiative 22 Skamos 20 Riardon 18 Human Toughs 11 Scurvy 10 Timmy the Otyugh 8 Arthuro 7 Corrin 6 Erais

Timmy- Move. Tentacle Erais; Miss.

WHAT! (needed a '7', rolled '3').

Arthuro- Grins a lot. Daily Easy Target Scurvy; Hit 11 damage (13 HP) & Slowed and grants Combat Advantage to Arthuro.

Corrin- Move. Divine Challenge Timmy. Stench Aura -2 To Hit. Shielding Smite Timmy; Miss & +3 to AC for Erais.

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame Timmy; Miss.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP13/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

NEW Bad Guys... 600XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP47/54)
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 1 Total 1

Comment: It just got interesting.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 3, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #4.

Skamos- Move. Magic Missile Timmy; Miss. Action Point. Magic Missile Timmy; Hit 11 Force damage (45 HP).

Riardon- Move. Quarry Timmy. Careful Attack Quarry Timmy; Hit 13 damage (32 HP). Action Point. Nimble Attack (Quarry) Timmy; Miss.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

Scurvy- Slowed & Combat Advantage to Arthuro. Riposte Strike Arthuro; Miss. 2nd Wind Healing Surge (19 HP). Save vs  Slowed & Combat Advantage to Arthuro- Fail.

Timmy- Tentacle Corrin; Miss.

WHAT! '4'

Arthuro- Deft Strike Combat Advantage Scurvy; Miss.

Corrin- Holy Smite Timmy; Miss.

Erais- Shift back. Lance of Faith Timmy; Miss.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP19/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

NEW Bad Guys... 600XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP47/54)
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP32/56)

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1

Comment: A whole lot of swinging but not much in the way of hitting going on, let's hope no-one else shows up....


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #5.

Skamos- Move. Magic Missile Arthuro; Miss.

And Dave's starting to get fed up with Skamos already.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry Timmy; Miss.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

Scurvy- Slowed & Combat Advantage to Arthuro. Acrobatic Strike Arthuro; Miss. Save vs Slowed & Combat Advantage to Arthuro- Success.

Timmy- Tentacle Corrin; Hit 11 damage (16 HP) & Grabbed.

Hurrah!

Arthuro- Set Up Strike Scurvy; Crit 14 damage (5 HP bloodied) & grants Combat Advantage to Arthuro until end next turn.

Corrin- Holy Smite Timmy; Miss. Action Point. Holy Smite Timmy; Miss.

Never Action Point when you're angry.

Erais- Cause Fear Arthuro; Hit- Flees up a set of stairs behind the counter. Scurvy AoO Arthuro; Hit 6 damage (41 HP). Healing Word +8 HP Scurvy (19 HP).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP16/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP19/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

NEW Bad Guys... 600XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP41/54)
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP32/56)

Action Points 1 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 1 Total 1

Comment: I wonder what's up the stairs...

I'm a very bad man, but I love Goodman Games scenarios- they tend to pile four encounters right on top of each other- I think I may have said that before.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #6.

Skamos- Magic Missile Timmy; Hit 10 Force damage (22 HP bloodied).

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry Timmy; Hit 11 damage (11 HP bloodied).

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

Scurvy- Move. Acrobatic Strike Timmy; Miss.

Timmy- Bite Corrin; Miss. Shift back- trying to escape down his hole. Lets go of Corrin.

Arthuro- Fled, up the stairs...

Corrin- Holy Smite Timmy; Hit 12 Radiant damage- DEAD.

Erais- Perception- several Humans dressed in mangy dog skins are about to head down the stairs and join the action- screams to the others. Ready Action.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP16/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP17/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP19/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1100XP Level 5 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP41/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29)

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And so a level 1 Encounter snowballs into a Level 5 Encounter with the addition of the Dog Brothers, a bunch of gang members (mercenaries) who dress in the ragged skins of... dogs!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

New Initiative- 22 Skamos 20 Riardon & Dog Brothers 18 Human Toughs 11 Scurvy 10 Timmy 8 Arthuro 7 Corrin 6 Erais

Round #7.

Skamos- Move. Scorching Burst DB1&3-4; Hit 10 Fire damage (19 HP) & DB2; Crit 11 Fire damage (18 HP).

Riardon- Move. Quarry DB1; Careful Attack Quarry DB1; Hit 11 damage (8 HP bloodied).

DB1- Move. Readied Action Erais Lance of Faith; Miss. Continue Move. Painful Strike Skamos; Miss.

DB2- Move. Charge Erais; Crit 9 damage (8 HP bloodied).

DB3- Move. Thrown Dagger Erais; Miss.

DB4- Double Move.

DB5- Double Move.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

Then the corpse of Timmy wobbles a little and then violently explodes- a pair Otyugh Grubs are flung out and into the melee.

OG1- Burst out of Timmy. Bite Corrin; Miss.

OG2- Burst out of Timmy. Bite Corrin; Miss.

Scurvy- Move. Riposte Strike DB2; Hit 7 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Peeks his head around from the top of the stairs, he seems to be grinning.

Corrin- Divine Challenge OG1 (!). Holy Smite OG1; Hit 8 Radiant damage- DEAD. Move. AoO OG2; Miss. Lay on Hands Erais (14 HP).

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame DB2; Miss. Action Point. Lance of Faith DB2; Hit 7 Radiant damage +6 (Power of Amuanator) = 13 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP16/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP14/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP19/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 5 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP41/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP8/29 19/29 19/29 29/29) 1 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x2) (HP1) 1 DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: Did someone say maelstrom...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 5, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

New Initiative- 22 Skamos 20 Riardon & Dog Brothers 18 Human Toughs 17 Otyugh Grubs 11 Scurvy 10 Timmy 8 Arthuro 7 Corrin 6 Erais

Round #8.

Skamos- Shift back. Scorching Burst. DB1 AoO Skamos; Miss. Scorching Burst DB4-5; Hit DB4 only 10 Fire damage (9 HP bloodied). 

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry DB1; Miss. Action Point. Careful Attack Quarry DB1; Crit 20 damage- DEAD.

And then appearing at the top of the stairs is Irocar the War Captain, leader of the Dog Brothers- a Human Fighter, resplendent in a cloak made of slightly less mangy dog skins.

Irocar- Move- top of the stairs. Longbow Skamos; Hit 13 damage (7 HP bloodied).

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- Move. Painful Strike Scurvy; Hit 11 damage (8 HP bloodied).

DB4- Move. Charge Riardon; Miss.

DB5- Move. Painful Strike Scurvy; Hit 11 damage (-3 HP dying).

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- Move. Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

Yet more of the Otyugh Grubs burst out of dead Timmy!

OG3- Burst out of Timmy. Move. Bite Riardon; Miss.

OG4- Burst out of Timmy. Move. Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (8 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

Scurvy- Death Save- '20'- Healing Surge (6 HP bloodied).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Stands behind Irocar at the top of the stairs and bad mouths the PCs.

Corrin- Divine Challenge DB5. Holy Smite DB5; Hit 10 Radiant damage (19 HP). Lay on Hands Scurvy (12 HP bloodied).

Erais- 1 Ongoing damage x2 = 2 damage (6 HP bloodied). Priest's Shield OG2; Miss. Healing Word +10 HP Self (22 HP). Save vs ongoing damage (x2)- one Success.

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP16/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP22/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP12/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP7/20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1375XP Level 6 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP41/54) BACK AGAIN
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP19/29 9/29 19/29) 2 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x4) (HP1) 1 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54)

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 3 Total 5
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And now we're on to a Level 6 Encounter, stick around and this could get deadly- which is something like what I said to the PCs.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 5, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

New Initiative- 22 Skamos 20 Riardon, Irocar & Dog Brothers 18 Human Toughs 17 Otyugh Grubs 11 Scurvy 10 Timmy 8 Arthuro 7 Corrin 6 Erais

Round #9.

Skamos- Shift back. Scorching Burst OG2-4; Hit OG2&4 8 Fire damage each- both DEAD. Action Point. Magic Missile DB5; Hit 12 Force damage (7 HP bloodied).

Riardon- Fey Step other side of room. Quarry DB5. Careful Attack Quarry DB5; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

Irocar- Move. Charge Skamos; Hit 8 damage (-1 HP dying).

Dave's really not happy.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- Move to Scurvy. Scurvy plays dead (Bluff 21). Short Sword Corrin; Miss.

Good work.

DB4- Move. Short Sword Riardon; Hit 3 damage (20 HP) Immediate Reaction Fox's Cunning- Shift back & Longbow DB4; Miss.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- Move. Bite DB4; Hit 3 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

OG4- DEAD.

And another two Otyugh Grubs burst from Timmy... fingers-crossed that's the last of them.

OG5- Burst out of Timmy. Move. Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (19 HP) & Ongoing 1 damage.

OG6- Burst out of Timmy. Move. Bite Corrin; Hit 3 damage (13 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

Scurvy- Stand. Sly Lunge Combat Advantage DB3; '1' Miss. Action Point. Acrobatic Strike Combat Advantage DB3; '1' Miss.

You've got to laugh, well if you're the DM (me) you have. We've gone from three Crits in five rolls, to two '1's in a row.

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Move down the stairs waving his Dagger about and shouting foul oaths.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (12 HP bloodied). Divine Challenge DB3. Holy Smite DB3; Hit 11 Radiant damage (8 HP bloodied). Shift. Lay on Hands Skamos (5 HP bloodied). Action Point.  2nd Wind (18 HP). Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Erais- 1 Ongoing damage x2 = 2 damage (17 HP). Daily Cascade of Light Irocar. OG5 AoO Erais; Hit 3 damage (14 HP). Cascade of Light Irocar; Hit 23 Radiant damage (31 HP) & Vulnerable 5 to all Erais attacks until Save. Action Point. Lance of Faith Irocar; Hit 5 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 10 damage (21 HP bloodied) & +2 to Hit for Corrin. Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x2).

Time to play 19 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP18/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP20/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP14/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP12/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP5/20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1425XP Level 6 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP41/54) BACK AGAIN
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP8/29 6/29) 3 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x6) (HP1) 3 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP21/54)

Action Points 4 Total 9
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 6
2nd Winds 1 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 2
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And still all the PCs are still standing, although...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 6, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #10.

Skamos- Stand. He's stuck next to Irocar and has no way past him. 2nd Wind (10 HP bloodied). Bluff Irocar- “I will join you if you would only slay these others (points at PCs)” Bluff roll 13.

Riardon- Quarry DB4. Careful Attack Quarry DB4; Hit 15 damage- DEAD. Intimidate Irocar- “Fight me, if you're any good?” Intimidate roll 9.

Irocar- Daily Unstoppable +13 Temporary HP. Cleave Skamos; Hit 10 damage (0 HP dying) & 4 damage Corrin (14 HP). Shift out- going to have a look at Riardon.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- Shift back. Short Sword Scurvy; Miss. Immediate Reaction Divine Challenge Corrin; 6 Radiant damage (2 HP bloodied).

Bugger, I forgot about that.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- Move. Bite DB3; Hit 3 damage- DEAD.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

OG6- Move. Bite Scurvy; Miss.

Oh gosh! Gulp! More Otyugh Grubs- what a truly terrible fellow I am.

OG7- Burst out of Timmy. Move. Bite Erais; 3 damage (8 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 1 damage.

OG8- Burst out of Timmy. Double Move- looking for prey.

Scurvy- Daily Blinding Barrage Arthuro; Miss 4 damage (37 HP) & Irocar; Hit 8 damage (21 HP bloodied) & Blind. Action Point. Acrobatic Strike Combat Advantage Irocar; Hit 21 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Double Move out of there and pry open window in his bedroom, he's off for good this time.

Corrin- Shift. Divine Challenge Irocar. Holy Smite Combat Advantage Irocar; Hit 11 Radiant damage- DEAD.

Erais- 1 Ongoing damage x2 = 2 damage (6 HP bloodied). Screams for help with OG. Priest's Shield OG5; Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x2).

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP14/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP20/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP6/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP12/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1475XP Level 6 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP37/54) FLED AGAIN
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x8) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 1 Total 10
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 1 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 3
Bad Guys Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: They could just... Could they?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 7, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #11.

Skamos- Death Save- Fail (1 Failure).

Riardon- Move. Quarry Arthuro. Careful Attack Prime Shot Quarry Arthuro; Miss.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- Move. Bite Scurvy; Hit 3 damage (9 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- Move. Bite Scurvy; Hit 3 damage (6 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG7- Bite Erais; Miss.

OG8- Double Move- still looking for prey.

Yeah, this is the last of them- I promise.

OG9- Burst out Timmy. Move. Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (3 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG10- Burst out Timmy. Double Move towards Corrin.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage x2 = 2 damage (4 HP bloodied). Acrobatic Strike OG6; Miss. Shift back. Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x1).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Climbing down from his bedroom window. Falls and takes 3 damage (34 HP) & Prone. 

Corrin- Divine Challenge OG10. Holy Smite OG10; Miss.

Erais- 1 Ongoing damage (2 HP bloodied). Screams for help with OG. Priest's Shield OG9; Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP14/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP20/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP2/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP4/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED AGAIN
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 5 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 3
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And with that last sliver of XP it's a Level 7 Encounter- official, nice work- now let's see the PCs expertly clear up the remaining five Level 1 Minions. Shouldn't take them long, surely...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #12.

Skamos- Death Save- Fail (2 Failures).

We're all laughing now but it's a nervous laughter- Dave looks like thunder, between grins.

Riardon- Move. Quarry OG7. Careful Attack Quarry OG7; Miss.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- Move. Bite Scurvy; Miss.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- Move. Erais AoO OG6; Miss. Corrin AoO OG6; Miss. Bite Corrin; Hit 3 damage (11 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

I'm trying to help them here- having the Grubs take the long way round.

OG7- Bite Erais; Hit 3 damage (-1 HP dying) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG8- Bite Scurvy; Hit 3 damage (1 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- Bite Corrin; Hit 3 damage (8 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (0 HP dying). Death Save- Success.

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- Stand. Flee for good.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (x2) = 2 damage (6 HP bloodied). Holy Smite OG10; Hit 9 Radiant damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x1).

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-2 HP dying). Death Save- Success.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP6/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP20/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-2/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP0/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20)

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 2 Total 5
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: Ah! The Grubs are AC15, the PC's need somewhere between an '8' and an '11' to hit them, they're Minions- so 1 HP each.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #13.

Skamos- Death Save- Fail (3 Failures- DEAD).

And Dave gets up, without saying a word... and goes home.

Riardon- Shift back. Careful Attack OG6; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- Move. Bite Riardon; Hit 3 damage (17 HP) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- DEAD.

OG7- Move. Bite Corrin; Miss.

OG8- Move Bite Riardon; Hit 3 damage (14 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- DEAD.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (-1 HP dying). Death Save- Fail (1 Failure).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- FLED.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (5 HP bloodied). Holy Smite OG7; Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-3 HP dying). Death Save- Success.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP5/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP14/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-3/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-1/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 7 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 5
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: We tried to stop Dave but... He gets very emotional.

Three Minions to go...

And four PCs!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #14.

Skamos- DEAD.

Riardon- Ongoing 1 damage x2 = 2 damage (12 HP). Shift back. Careful Attack OG3; Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x2).

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- DEAD.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- DEAD.

OG7- Bite Corrin; Hit 3 damage (2 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG8- Move. Bite Riardon; Hit 3 damage (9 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- DEAD.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (-2 HP dying). Death Save- Success (1 Failure).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- FLED.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (1 HP bloodied). Holy Smite OG7; Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-4 HP dying). Death Save- Fail (1 Failure).

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP1/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP9/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-4/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-2/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 5
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: This is not going well for the PCs, I keep getting funny looks, and for 'funny looks' read 'daggers'.

2 Minions left.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #15.

Skamos- DEAD.

Riardon- Ongoing 1 damage (8 HP bloodied). Shift back. Careful Attack OG8; Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage- Fail.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- DEAD.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- DEAD.

OG7- Bite Corrin; Hit 3 damage (-2 HP dying) & 1 Ongoing damage.

TPK by Minions?

OG8- Move. Bite Riardon; Hit 3 damage (5 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- DEAD.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (-3 HP dying). Death Save- Fail (2 Failures).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- FLED.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (-3 HP dying). Death Save- Success.

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-5 HP dying). Death Save- Success (1 Failure).

Time to play 5 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP-3/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP5/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-5/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-3/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 3
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 6
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And we're down to Riardon with 5 Hit Points versus two Otyugh Grubs- anyone want to put any money on how this is going to work out?


----------



## Aran Thule (Sep 10, 2010)

minioned to death...
lets see:
he will take a damage anyway and running isnt an option neither is stopping to heal anyone else (does he have heal trained?)
my guess would be that he will survive this round but fall on the following unless he is lucky.
actually i think its about time for a bit of luck so im voting for a 20 on a death save and that person saving the day.
im expecting 1 more death in the group as dont expect them to get everyone up before they stop breathing.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2010)

Aran Thule said:


> minioned to death...
> lets see:
> he will take a damage anyway and running isnt an option neither is stopping to heal anyone else (does he have heal trained?)
> my guess would be that he will survive this round but fall on the following unless he is lucky.
> ...




Blimey, that's pretty close to the truth...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #16.

Skamos- DEAD.

Riardon- Ongoing 1 damage (4 HP bloodied). 2nd Wind (9 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- DEAD.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- DEAD.

OG7- Move. Charge Riardon; Miss.

OG8- Move. Bite Riardon; Hit 3 damage (6 HP bloodied) & 1 Ongoing damage.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- DEAD.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (-4 HP dying). Death Save- Success (2 Failures).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- FLED.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (-4 HP dying). Death Save- Fail (1 Failure).

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-6 HP dying). Death Save- Fail (2 Failures).

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP-4/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP6/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-6/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-4/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 8 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 1 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: Woo-hoo! Riardon now has 6 HP, still two Otyugh Grubs left.

Oh and Scurvy and Erais are about to bleed out, Corrin's looking nervously on.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #17.

Skamos- DEAD.

Riardon- Ongoing 1 damage (5 HP bloodied). Shift back. Careful Attack OB7; Hit 9 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Irocar- DEAD.

DB1- DEAD.

DB2- DEAD.

DB3- DEAD.

DB4- DEAD.

DB5- DEAD.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- DEAD.

OG1- DEAD.

OG2- DEAD.

OG3- DEAD.

OG4- DEAD.

OG5- DEAD.

OG6- DEAD.

OG7- DEAD.

OG8- Move. Bite Riardon; Miss.

OG9- DEAD.

OG10- DEAD.

Scurvy- Ongoing 1 damage (-5 HP dying). Death Save- Success (2 Failures).

Timmy- DEAD.

Arthuro- FLED.

Corrin- Ongoing 1 damage (-5 HP dying). Death Save- Success (1 Failure).

Erais- Ongoing 1 damage (-7 HP dying). Death Save- Success (2 Failures).

Time to play 4 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP-5/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP5/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-7/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-5/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 9 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: The finale- Level 1 Eladrin Ranger vs Level 1 Minion Otyugh Grub, a titanic clash...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #3 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre.

Round #18.

Skamos- DEAD.

Riardon- Shift back. Careful Attack OB8; Hit 8 damage- DEAD. 

Time to play 1 minute.
Total time to play 2 hours 28 minutes.

End of Combat (but not out of the woods yet)-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP-6/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP5/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP-8/24)
Scurvy Dyk, Male Dwarf Rogue 1 (HP-6/24)
Skamos Redmoon, Male Tiefling Wizard 1 (HP0/20) DEAD

NEW NEW NEW Bad Guys... 1525XP Level 7 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP34/54) FLED
Old Otyugh, Timmy! Level 4 Soldier [Timmy] (HP56) DEAD
Human Dog Brothers Level 1 Skirmisher [DB] (x5) (HP29) 5 DEAD
Otyugh Grub Level 1 Minion [OG] (x10) (HP1) 10 DEAD
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier [Irocar] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 10
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 6
2nd Winds 0 Total 4
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 6
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: However there's still plenty to do- what with Corrin, Erais & Scurvy on the floor and dying; the later pair having already failed two Death Saves each.

And so we stay in Initiative order-

Round #19- Riardon rushes over to Scurvy (closest) and tries to Heal him, and fails. 

Scurvy makes his Death Save, and... Fails- DEAD.

Corrin makes his Death Save, and Fails also- he now has two Failures.

Erais makes his Death Save, and Success, he also has two Failures.

Round #20- Riardon rushes over to Corrin, no don't ask me why he didn't try and get the Cleric up straight away- I don't know; I seem to remember there being a lot of confusion at the time, much in the way of wailing and gnashing of teeth. Riardon Heal check on Corrin- Success, the Halfling Paladin is on 6 HP.

Erais makes his Death Save- look away.

Success, still two Failures though.

Round #21- Riardon drags Corrin over to Erais, and... together (just) they revive the Priest. For the record Scurvy and Corrin needed DC15 Heal checks (they'd both used their 2nd Winds), while Erais just needed a DC10 check. Riardon has +2 on his Heal skill, Corrin +3 and... wait for it, Erais +9, as I say- heat of the moment.

And with that we call an end to the first session, certainly the last battle was titanic, it's a shame Skamos and Scurvy were killed but the PCs kinda got lost in the middle of the fracas. Their were opportunities in which they could have edged back to a choke point, they instead seemed content to go toe-to-toe with an ever increasing number of bad guys. In part this was due to the slow feed of Bad Guys into the mix, had the Monsters all come at once then perhaps the PCs would have recognised this problem, as it was- in a compact combat, they were often isolated and left to fend for themselves.

The first session took a little over three-and-a-half hours to play out; two Combat encounters, although the above was a brute, and one Trap encounter. The PCs will address the situation they're in next session- only three of them left and with very limited resources.

As to Dave, well we can only hope.

Stats: Turned the tables on the PCs, they had a 53.66% hit rate, only landing 44 hits from 82 attacks- 82 attacks, what a titanic battle. The bad guys managed to 58.93% hit rate (33 from 56 attacks). The PCs still managed to dish out more damage- 27 HP/turn on average, as opposed to 11.72 from the monsters, but there were many many more monsters. The bad guys also had a grand total of 409 Hit Points, that's quite a stash, three and a half times more than the PCs with 118 Hit Points between them.

And so the PCs were forced to throw everything at the bad guys, 10 Action Points spent (that's all of them), 10 Healing Surges used- and still six times PCs were reduced to 0 Hit Points, Riardon the only one avoiding a lie down.

And two PCs killed- Skamos and Scurvy, both bleeding out. 

In the 18 rounds of combat the bad guys did more damage than the PCs on 8 of the turns, on round 10 the PCs damage output dropped to below 10 Hit Points damage/turn, on two turns they even managed to inflict 0 damage.

Tsk! Goodman Games- I wuv you.

Combined Stats: Only two Combat encounters in, not much to say, Skamos had a really good hit rate- 80.77%, and then he died. Scurvy, not so good- 50%, and then he died also.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Session #2

Encounter #4 Area 1-4 Bazaar of the Bizarre (and other places).

And Dave (was Skamos) has not returned, although he may be back some time in the future, I/we hope.

The PCs are down to three living- Corrin, Riardon and Erais, they're also in a precarious situation- basically lodged in the Bazaar of the Bizarre, the front door to the Beggar King's hideout. They have a plan though.

First off, after a little light looting, the PCs hide the bodies of the fallen, then they lock the door to the Bazaar, and board up the windows, placing a crudely written sign “closed due to infection” on the exterior, that should buy them some time. While Riardon and Erais take a short rest Corrin is sent out into the city to gather some fresh blood, I mean adventurers.

In the meantime Erais & Riardon check the Bazaar over and find all manner of good stuff (actually Riardon finds all of it)- a +2 Cloak of Resistance, a set of Masterwork Lockpicks, a Potion Healing & a +1 Magic Wand.

Erais also finds a secret chamber in Arthuro's bedroom. with a very fancy looking chest in it; the pair decide to wait to see if Corrin turns up with a Rogue, or someone capable of opening the thing.

An hour or so later Corrin returns-

Enter Kathra (Scurvy's cousin) a Level 1 Dwarven Fighter, out for revenge; and Tira Duskmeadow a Level 1 Half-Elven Warlock, who dabbles in most things, including Thievery- she's given the Masterwork Lockpicks, and the +1 Wand, although Erais insists these are only on loan until she proves her worth.

Then Erais shoves Tira towards the chest and tells her to 'get on with it.'

The façade of the chest is quickly removed, beneath it are seven drawers, each locked (likely) and trapped (very likely)

Drawer #1 Tira confirms is not trapped- FOOM, a poison needle jets out of the keyhole and lodges in her cloak, it doesn't break the skin- Tira smiles weakly. After a further 30 minutes of trying (6 Thievery Skill Checks) drawer one is abandoned, it simply cannot be opened.

Erais and the others don't look that convinced.

Drawer #2 is not trapped, but is locked- Tira opens it first time- empty, damn.

Drawer #3 is likewise not trapped, and is unlocked ten minutes later- 2 vials of Deathjump Spider Poison, Tira identifies the stuff.

Drawer #4 is also not trapped, Tira's convinced, right up to the point a Spear shoots out and slams into her chest- she takes 9 damage (19 HP)- 2nd Wind (26 HP). After a further 15 minutes she gets the drawer open, a +1 Short Sword within, Corrin takes it.

There follows a short, but sometimes heated, conversation, Tira is not entirely happy with the situation, finally it is agreed that all the PCs will help look for traps on drawers.

Drawer #5 it is agreed by all present is not trapped. Tira opens it first time- money within- all PCs receive their share.

Drawer #6 is 100% not trapped, confirmed by all PCs. Tira goes to open it and a Scything Blade lashes out- she takes 4 damage (22 HP). Tira is not happy- another meeting is called.

The result of which is that Tira is promised the Magic Wand if she will continue and open the remaining drawers- Tira agrees.

Although, after another 30 minutes (and 6 Thievery Skill Checks) she cannot open drawer #6, she moves on.

Drawer #7 everyone agrees is not trapped. Tira opens in ten minutes- more poison and needles.

The Wand is hers, as are the Lockpicks.

The PCs take another short rest, with Tira again trying to open drawers #1 & #6, alas she fails on three further checks for each. During the rest Erais and Riardon catch Kathra and Tira up with what's been happening here.

The PCs head upstairs and into Irocar and the Dog Brothers filthy quarters- a few silvers are found and an abundance of empty bottles of rotgut.

Erais however finds a secret door- he opens it- and a spear shoots out and gets him for 7 damage (17 HP)- Erais decides to check back here later.

Erais also finds something up the chimney, he's a very Perceptive Cleric, he drags the something out of the chimney, which takes a bit of doing, the upshot is the chimney collapses on him for another 7 damage (10 HP bloodied).

However there's lots of good stuff to be had, including- 5 Potions of Healing, some money, 4 silver tipped Javelins & a +1 Holy Symbol of Battle.

There's also still a +1 Bastard Sword, looted from Irocar, to distribute- although no one can use it.

The PCs take it in turns to snooze and take an Extended Rest.

Encounter Complete.

40 minutes to play

Traps on Chest- Poison Needle Trap Level 6 Ward (250 XP)
Traps on Chest- Spear Trap Level 1 Ward (100 XP)
Traps on Chest- Scything Blade Level2 Ward (125 XP)
No XP for the other traps as the PC (Erais) didn't bother checking for traps. 
XP 475/5 = 95 XP each.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar

Intro to the two new PCs-

Kathra Ironforge
(Played by... actually James and Iain (mostly) 'bot' Kathra, she's a replacement PC for Dave when (if) he returns)
Female Dwarf Fighter Level 1
HP 33 Surges 13
AC 19 Fort 16 Ref 13 Will 12
Str 16 Con 18 Dex 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8
Warhammer & Throwing Axe
Trained Skills: Athletics, Heal & Streetwise.
Feats & Class Features: Cast Iron Stomach, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority, Dwarven Resilience, Dwarven Weapon Training, Stand Your Ground.
Powers:
At Will- Cleave, Tide of Iron.
Encounter- Passing Attack.
Daily- Brute Strike.

Kathra is another Pre-gen character.

Tira Duskmeadow
(Played by Becky after the death of Scurvy)
Female Half-Elf Warlock Level 1
HP 28 Surges 9
AC 15 Fort 13 Ref 13 Will 15
Str 10 Con 16 Dex 11 Int 15 Wis 8 Cha 18
Dagger & +1 Magic Wand.
Trained Skills: Bluff, Insight, Streetwise & Thievery.
Feats & Class Features: Action Surge, Group Diplomacy, Fey Pact- Misty Step, Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock's Curse.
Powers:
At Will- Eldritch Blast, Eyebite.
Encounter- Ray of Frost, Witchfire.
Daily- Curse of the Dark Dream.

Tira is another Pre-gen character.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #5 Area 1-10 The Store Room.

Fully rested, and with no where else to go, the PCs head back to the secret door that Erais found and head on in- into a grimy storeroom, there's a door on the far side, they shuffle across, midway they are quickly encircled by Swarms of Rats, thousands of them.

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 250XP Level 1 Encounter.
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (x2) (HP36)

Initiative 23 Riardon 20 Corrin 14 Tira 12 Kathra & Erais 11 Rat Swarms.

Round #1.

Riardon- Quarry RS1. Nimble Strike RS1; Miss.

Corrin- Divine Challenge RS2. Shift in. Holy Strike RS2; Miss.

Tira- Curse RS2. Witchfire RS2; Miss.

Kathra- Move. Tide of Iron RS1; Miss. Marked.

Erais- Lance of Faith RS1; Miss.

You've got to laugh, although at the time I don't remember anyone actually laughing, odd that.

RS1- Bite Kathra; Hit 8 damage (25 HP) & Ongoing 3 damage.

RS2- Bite Corrin; Miss. Shift in closer to PCs.

Time to play 6 minutes, including setting up of minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP25/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 250XP Level 1 Encounter.
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (x2) (HP36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Start as you mean to go, that's what I say.


----------



## Mircoles (Sep 13, 2010)

A swarm, and them without a wizard. They are going to have soooo much fun.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 13, 2010)

Mircoles said:


> A swarm, and them without a wizard. They are going to have soooo much fun.




Make that two Swarms and double the fun...



DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #5 Area 1-10 The Store Room.

Round #2.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry RS1; Hit 7 damage (29 HP). Shift back.

Corrin- RS2 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Corrin; Hit - 2nd Chance - Miss. Shift. Shielding Smite RS2; Hit 5 damage (31 HP) & Kathra +3 to AC.

Tira- Curse RS1. Eyebite Cursed RS2; Hit 5 Psychic damage (26 HP) & Invisible to RS2. Shift back.

Kathra- 3 Ongoing damage (22 HP). RS1 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Kathra; Miss. Passing Attack RS1; Miss. Marked. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Erais- Lance of Faith RS1; Crit 8 Radiant damage (21 HP). Move back.

RS1- Bite Kathra; Hit 7 damage (15 HP bloodied) and Ongoing 3 damage.

RS2- Bite Corrin; Miss. Shift.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP15/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 250XP Level 1 Encounter.
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (x2) (HP21/36 & 26/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: The players weren't that fond of the Rat Swarm in KOTS, now two of them, and these PCs are short of a bit of fire power, or so it seems.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #5 Area 1-10 The Store Room.

Round #3.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry RS1; Hit 10 damage (11 HP bloodied). Move back.

Corrin- RS2 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Corrin; Miss. Shift. Holy Strike RS2; Hit 5 Radiant damage (21 HP).

Tira- Eyebite Cursed RS2; Miss. Move back.

Kathra- 3 Ongoing damage (12 HP bloodied). RS1 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Kathra; Hit 6 damage (6 HP bloodied). RS2 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Kathra; (Immediate Interrupt Divine Challenge Corrin- -2 To Hit & 3 Radiant damage (18 HP bloodied)) Bite Kathra; Hit 5 damage (1 HP bloodied) and 3 Ongoing damage. Cleave RS1 Hit 6 damage (5 HP bloodied) and Marked & RS2; Hit 1 damage (17 HP bloodied). 2nd Wind (9 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing damage (x2)- Success (x1).

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith RS2; Hit 5 Radiant damage (12 HP bloodied). Healing Word +10 Hit Points Kathra (27 HP).

RS1- Bite Kathra; Miss.

RS2- Bite Corrin; Crit 9 damage (18 HP) & Ongoing 3 damage.

Time to play 12 minutes, we got a little confused on Kathra's turn.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP18/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP27/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 250XP Level 1 Encounter.
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (x2) (HP5/36 & 12/36)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 1 Total 1

Comment: The PCs seem to have things a little more under control, although Kathra came very close to being unconscious in her first fracas. Also if the Pcs had focussed fire they may have got one of the Swarms down by now.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #5 Area 1-10 The Store Room.

Round #4.

Riardon- Quarry RS2. Careful Attack Quarry RS2; Hit 6 damage (6 HP bloodied).

Corrin- Ongoing 3 damage (15 HP). RS2 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Corrin; Crit 9 damage (6 HP bloodied). Holy Strike RS2; Hit 4 Radiant damage (2 HP bloodied). Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Tira- Eyebite Curse RS2; Hit 4 Psychic damage- DEAD & Misty Step- Teleport 3 squares.

Kathra- 3 Ongoing damage (24 HP). RS1 Swarm of Teeth Aura Bite Kathra; Miss. Tide of Iron RS1; Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Time to play 5 minute.
Total time to play 32 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP6/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP24/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 250XP Level 1 Encounter.
Rat Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher [RS] (x2) (HP36) 2 DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 1 Total 2

Comment: Victory, at last, 32 minutes for 250XP, that's 50XP each.

Stats: 63.16% connection rate from the PCs, only doing 18.75 points of damage, on average, per turn. The bad guys however only connected 46.15% of the time, but managed to keep up, almost, with the PCs- 14 points of damage, on average, per turn.

Nasty things swarms, particularly when none of the PCs have Close or Area attacks, you just have to stand there and take it, keep dishing out half damage till they go away.

Combined Stats: There's not the great divide here that we saw in KOTS, PCs connecting 60.68% of the time, bad guys 56.16% of the time. Damage/turn for the good guys- 28.24, for the bad guys 11.08. Obviously Encounter #3 is having a massive effect, 18 turns of attrition with only one PC left standing for the last three or so turns, and with two deaths. These guys are not getting the big numbers.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #6 Area 1-12 Zeb'oltha the Demon-Bound.

There's a light ahead, after the PCs exit the store room, Riardon creeps forward- he's the stealthiest, through a make shift bunk room to an open doorway- beyond some mad laboratory, a pair of waddling Humans in diapers and an equally fat female Tiefling.

Riardon returns and relays the new info- a shoot first ask questions later policy is decided upon, the PCs close quickly and get in a surprise round.

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29)
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP46)

Initiative 20 Eunuch Bodyguards 15 Corrin 12 Tira 6 Riardon 4 Mother Zeb 3 Kathra 1 Erais 

Surprise Round- shoot first ask questions later.

Corrin- Charge EB2; Hit 7 damage (22 HP). Yells for surrender- Diplomacy 20.

Tira- Eldritch Blast EB2; Hit 15 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Riardon- Careful Attack EB2; Miss.

Kathra- Move in.

Erais- Cause Fear EB2; Hit- Runs- Corrin AoO Combat Advantage EB2; Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minute including setting up minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29) 1 DEAD
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: And Dave wasn't even in the room (or the game) when the shoot first ask questions later policy was agreed, I guess they're feeling a little fragile. Corrin, plyed by Iain is convinced that Diplomacy is the answer the other PCs don't even know what the question is- I remind the players that a Diplomacy roll followed by Eldritch Blasts et al is not going to get them in a position to chat...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 15, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #6 Area 1-12 Zeb'oltha the Demon-Bound.

Madam/Mother Zeb screams for the Eunuch (singular) to destroy the interlopers- then she gets all angsty herself.

Round #1.

EB1- Move. Tripping Strike (with Spiked Chain) Corrin; Hit 7 damage (17 HP) & kncoked Prone.

EB2- DEAD.

Corrin- Stand. Divine Challenge MZ. Charge MZ; Hit 4 damage (42 HP). Yells again for surrender- Diplomacy 14.

Tira- Move. Curse EB1. Witchfire EB1; Hit 17 Fire damage (12 HP bloodied) & -4 to hit.

Riardon- Quarry EB1. Careful Attack EB1; Miss.

MZ- Shift back. Curse Corrin. Flames of Phlegathos Corrin; Hit 24 Fire damage (-7 HP dying) & ongoing 5 Fire damage & she Heals 3 Hit Points (45 HP).

Kathra- Move. Tide of Iron EB1; Miss. Marked.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith Hit EB1; Hit with Power of Amaunator 17 Radiant damage- DEAD. Healing Word +6 HP Corrin (12 HP bloodied).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP12/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP45/46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Flames of what? Oh!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 15, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #6 Area 1-12 Zeb'oltha the Demon-Bound.

Round #2.

EB1- DEAD.

EB2- DEAD.

Corrin- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (7 HP bloodied). Stand. 2nd Wind (13 HP bloodied). Screams for Madam Zeb to give up- Intimidate 15. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Fail.

Tira- Move. Curse MZ. Ray of Frost MZ; Miss.

Riardon- Quarry MZ; Careful Attack MZ; Miss.

MZ- Shift back. Curse Kathra. Diabolic Grasp Cursed Corrin; Miss.

Kathra- Move. Tide of Iron MZ; Miss. Marked.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith MZ; Miss.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP13/27)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP45/46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Not a single connection, and these are mostly Pregen characters I got from somewhere else, they're not pimped but neither are they under-powered, all the stats are in the right places.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 16, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #6 Area 1-12 Zeb'oltha the Demon-Bound.

Round #3.

EB1- DEAD.

EB2- DEAD.

Corrin- Ongoing 5 Fire damage (8 HP bloodied). Move. Divine Challenge MZ. Holy Strike MZ; Hit  13 Radiant damage (32 HP). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Tira- Eyebite Cursed MZ; Miss.

Riardon- Move. Careful Attack Quarry MZ; Miss.

That's four attacks Riardon has made and not rolled over a '6'.

MZ- Shift back. Curse Riardon. Hellish Rebuke Cursed Corrin; Hit 11 Fire damage (-3 HP dying) & MZ Heals 3 HP (again) (35 HP).

Kathra- Move. Tide of Iron MZ; Hit 9 damage (26 HP) & Hellish Rebuke- Corrin takes a further 10 HP damage (-13 HP)- DEAD. 

That's Corrin's bloodied state in negative Hit Points- he's dead.

There follows a brief interlude for the throwing of things- dice, miniatures etc.

The rule is fully explained to Iain, who plays Corrin, it turns out he did know the rule but... he's less than happy.

It should be noted that Iain was 'botting' Kathra for the above, he in effect, killed his own character.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith MZ; Miss.

Time to play 15 minutes, including tantrum.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27) DEAD
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP26/46)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 2
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Another one bites the dust, and another, and another one etc.

Iain is now playing Kathra, and is out for vengeance.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 17, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #6 Area 1-12 Zeb'oltha the Demon-Bound.

Corrin, who's dead, declares- 'no prisoners', his last words...

Round #4.

EB1- DEAD.

EB2- DEAD.

Corrin- DEAD.

Tira- Move. Eyebite Cursed MZ; Hit 8 Psychic damage (18 HP bloodied).

Madam Zeb screams for surrender- the PCs are not listening.

Riardon- Move. Careful Attack Quarry MZ; Hit 13 damage (5 HP bloodied).

Riardon hits!

MZ- Screams at Kathra to allow her to surrender- Kathra (Iain) just shakes his head (actually there were a few choice words to accompany the head shaking but none of them repeatable here). Run for the door. Kathra AoO Combat Advantage MZ; Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Kathra (Iain) dances about on Madam Zeb'oltha's corpse.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 40 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Corrin Reedson, Male Halfling Paladin of Tymora 1 (HP27) DEAD
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 375XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier [EB] (x2) (HP29) 2 DEAD
Madam Zeb'oltha, Tiefling Warlock Level 4 Artillery [MZ] (HP46) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 2
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: And that's the third PC down in only six encounters, only four of which were combat encounters, bad dice- naughty dice, tee-hee-hee.

Corrin's stuff is duly ransacked, his Potion of Healing taken by Kathra, his +1 Short Sword taken as party spoils. We had one extra character in-game already- five PCs with only four players, Dave's not returned to the fold. Therefore Ian (who guided Corrin to an early grave) takes control of Kathra.

The PCs go on to ransack Mother Zeb'oltha's quarters and discover all manner of odd things, including a Scythe made from the fused (partial) skeleton of a Bone Devil, an unhatched, and still warm, (pseudo-dragon) egg, a set of +1 Cloth Armour (covered in all manner of mystical sigils- and  blood/food stains), and a skull topped Rod which allows the wielder to re-use already cast Encounter powers (it has a finite number of charges). Quite a haul- oh and don't Goodman Games do interesting treasures (and fluff) much better than Wizards.

Kathra eats the egg- no really, Iain is channelling Dave.

Sated, and ready to move on the PCs head out a door and shamble across a dirty courtyard, it begins to rain- a lot, they head towards a warehouse like structure.

Stats: The monsters hit 75% of the time, which sounds a lot until you realise they only made four attacks, which as it turned out for Corrin, was still too many. It really didn't help that all of the attacks were against our Halfling Paladin, who although he had a good AC, had very few hit points; too few in fact.

The PCs managed to connect 54.55% of the time, 12 hits from 22 attacks, and still managed to dish out (nearly) twice as much damage/round as the bad guys, but when all the bad guys damage is concentrated in one spot, it makes no difference.

Corrin did manage to hit with 100% of his attacks, four from four, for a total of 32 points of damage, only Tira did more damage- 40. Corrin however took 62 hit points damage in five rounds, and as he only started with 27 Hit Points...

He should obviously be a little more careful with his Divine Challenge in future, er... scratch the future remark.

Combined Stats: The PCs are still failing to pull away from the bad guys, PC connection rate overall 59.71% (83 hits from 139 attacks), the bad guys 57.14% (44 hits from 77 attacks). On a round by round basis the PCs are having trouble, although they're still dishing out twice as much damage per turn-PCs- 27.5, bad guys- 11.3; the monsters go into the encounter with quite a few more hit points to play with than the PCs.

Just a brief look at the PCs connection rates with specific attacks to date (minimum 5 attacks made)-

28.57% Scurvy Acrobatic Strike (2 from 7) average 17.5 damage... DEAD though.

40% Kathra Tide of Iron (2 from 5) average 7.5 damage.

50% Erais Lance of Faith (5 from 10) average 10.6 damage.

57.14% Skamos Magic Missile (4 from 7) average 11.25 damage... DEAD, again.

58.82% Corrin Holy Strike (10 from 17) average 10.2 damage... DEAD.

60% Tira Eyebite (3 from 5) average 5.67 damage.

66.67% Riardon's Carefull Attack (18 from 27) average 11.33 damage.

85.71% Skamos Scorching Burst (12 from 14) average 9.33 damage... DEAD.

100% Skamos Force Orb (5 from 5) average 11.6 damage... and DEAD.

And that's the lot, after 30 turns of combat, and if you take away the dead PCs, in particular Skamos, then things are not looking good.


----------



## Mircoles (Sep 17, 2010)

The Dice gods can be fickle sometimes.


----------



## Aran Thule (Sep 17, 2010)

So of the original party that started the adventure there are few survivers... will any make it through.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 17, 2010)

Mircoles said:


> The Dice gods can be fickle sometimes.




He-he-he, yeah... payback time.



Aran Thule said:


> So of the original party that started the adventure there are few survivers... will any make it through.




Only two left of the original five that set out- Riardon the Ranger and Erais the Cleric, and the PCs are sticking with four players, afterall Dave has not returned to the fold.


The PCs press on...


DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #7 Area 1-13 Courtyard and Warehouse.

There's a noise from within the warehouse structure ahead, the doors are suddenly wrenched open and before the PCs are ten of the mangiest looking miscreants ever to walk the streets of Fallcrest, each one wields an improvised weapon- from table legs to broken bottles. The gang are about to bring a whole new meaning to the term 'aggressive begging.'

As if that wasn't enough Erais cries out, points up and left, a black smudge detaches itself from its inky roost and flutters down to join in the fun- a Shadow Bat Swarm.

The PCs hate swarms, I think I mentioned that.

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1)
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38)

Initiative 21 Shadow Bat Swarm & Kathra 20 Human Beggars 18 Tira 14 Riardon 8 Erais.

Round 1.

SBS- Move- swoop down. Bite Riardon; Miss.

Kathra- Move. Cleave HB1; Miss. Action Point. Passing Attack HB1; Hit 11 damage- DEAD & Shift & Secondary Attack HB2; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- Wooden Plank Kathra; Hit 4 damage (28 HP).

HB4- Rusty Knife Kathra; Hit 4 damage (24 HP).

HB5- Move. Rusty Chain Kathra; Hit 4 damage (20 HP).

HB6- Move. Table Leg Kathra; Hit 4 damage (16 HP bloodied).

HB7- Move. Lead Pipe Kathra; Hit 4 damage (12 HP bloodied).

Just so that you know the Beggars are +6 To Hit and Kathra has 19 AC, that's five rolls of '13' or above in a row.

HB8- Move. Throw Bottle Kathra; Miss.

HB9- Move. Throw Cobblestone Kathra; Miss.

HB10- Move. Throw Turnip Kathra; Miss.

Tira- Curse SBS. Eldritch Blast SBS; Hit 5 damage (33 HP).

Riardon- Start in SBS aura Cloud of Teeth Riardon; Hit 9 damage (14 HP) and Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage. Shift back. Quarry SBS. Careful Attack Prime Shot SBS; Miss.

Oh bugger!

Erais- Healing Word +5 HP Kathra (25 HP). Sacred Flame SBS; Hit 5 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 10 damage (23 HP).

Time to play 11 minutes including setting up map and minis.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP14/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP25/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1) 2 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP23/38)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: With the bad guys getting initiative, save Kathra, and the Swarm being fairly resilient- well this could be a lot tougher than you think.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #7 Area 1-13 Courtyard and Warehouse.

Round 2.

SBS- Regenerate 5 HP (28 HP). Shift. Blinding Wings (Close Burst 2) Erais; Miss & Tira; Miss &  Riardon; Hit 8 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Blind.

Kathra- Cleave HB5; Miss. Action Point. Cleave HB5; Hit 12 damage- DEAD & HB3; Hit 3 damage- DEAD.

Action Pointing Minions- that's a sure fire indication of where the PCs are at.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- Shift. Rusty Knife Kathra; Hit 4 damage (21 HP).

HB5- DEAD.

HB6- Table Leg Kathra; Miss.

HB7- Shift. Lead Pipe Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

HB8- Move. Broken Bottle Kathra; Miss.

HB9- Move. Punch Kathra; Miss.

HB10- Move. Haunch of Meat Kathra; Hit 4 damage (17 HP).

Kathra attempts to take a bite of the Haunch of Meat he's just been hit with, alas he fails- they're clearly missing Dave.

Tira- Shift back. Witchfire Cursed SBS; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge (+3 To Hit). Eldritch Blast Cursed SBS; Hit 7 damage (21 HP).

Riardon- Blind. Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage (4 HP bloodied). Start in SBS aura Cloud of Teeth Combat Advantage Riardon; Miss. Shift back. 2nd Wind (9 HP bloodied). Save vs Blindness- Fail. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage- Success.

Erais- Start in SBS aura Cloud of Teeth Erais; Miss. Shift back. Sacred Flame SBS; Miss. Action Point. Daily Cascade of Light SBS; Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (7 HP bloodied). Healing Word +8 HP Riardon (22 HP).

Time to play 13 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP22/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP17/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1) 4 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP7/38)

Action Points 3 Total 4
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Will the Shadow Bat Swarm survive another round?

Will all of the PCs?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #7 Area 1-13 Courtyard and Warehouse.

Round 3.

SBS- Regenerate 5 HP (12 HP bloodied). Shift. Cloud of Teeth Combat Advantage Riardon; Hit 7 damage (15 HP) & 2 ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage.

Kathra- Cleave HB7; Miss & Marked. 2nd Wind. (25 HP).

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- Rusty Knife Combat Advantage Kathra; Hit 4 damage (21 HP).

HB5- DEAD.

HB6- Table Leg Kathra; Miss.

HB7- Lead Pipe Combat Advantage Kathra; Hit 4 damage (17 HP).

HB8- Shift. Broken Bottle Kathra; Miss.

HB9- Punch Kathra; Miss.

HB10- Shift. Haunch of Meat Kathra; Hit 4 damage (13 HP bloodied).

Tira- Start in SBS aura Cloud of Teeth Tira; Hit 6 damage (22 HP) & ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage. Shift back. Eyebite Cursed SBS; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge (+3 To Hit). Eldritch Blast Cursed SBS; Miss.

This is really not going that well.

Riardon- Blind. Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage (13 HP). Start in SBS aura Cloud of Teeth Combat Advantage Riardon; Hit 7 damage (6 HP bloodied). Fey Step- Random Location. Careful Attack (while Blind) Quarry SBS; Hit 7 damage (5 HP bloodied). Save vs Blindness- Fail. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage- Success.

That's the ticket, get Riardon to -5 To Hit (Blind) and then watch him roll a '19'.

Erais- Sacred Flame SBS; Hit 5 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 10 damage- DEAD. Move.

You can stop holding your breath now- phew that was close.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP6/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP13/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP22/28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1) 4 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38) DEAD.

Action Points 1 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Just the Beggars to deal with- shouldn't take long- although I'm bound to say that- 6 Minions, how long could it take? The PCs have never had a problem with Minions in the pas... OH hang on.

Cross your fingers people.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #7 Area 1-13 Courtyard and Warehouse.

Round 4.

SBS- DEAD.

Kathra- Cleave Combat Advantage HB7; Hit 7 damage- DEAD & HB9; Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Shift back.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- Rusty Knife Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

HB5- DEAD.

HB6- Shift. Table Leg Erais; Hit 4 damage (20 HP).

HB7- DEAD.

HB8- Shift. Broken Bottle Kathra; Miss.

HB9- DEAD.

HB10- Shift. Haunch of Meat Kathra; Miss.

Tira- Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage (20 HP).  Move. Curse HB8. Eldritch Blast HB8; Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage- Fail.

Riardon- Drink Potion of Healing (16 HP). Save vs Blindness- Success.

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame HB6; Miss.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP16/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP20/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP13/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP20/28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1) 7 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Three Beggars left to go.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #7 Area 1-13 Courtyard and Warehouse.

Round 5.

SBS- DEAD.

Kathra- Cleave Combat Advantage HB10; Miss. Marked.

HB1- DEAD.

HB2- DEAD.

HB3- DEAD.

HB4- Shift. Rusty Knife Kathra; Miss.

HB5- DEAD.

HB6- Shift. Table Leg Kathra; Hit 4 damage (9 HP bloodied).

HB7- DEAD.

HB8- DEAD.

HB9- DEAD.

HB10- Haunch of Meat Kathra; Miss.

Tira- Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage (18 HP). Curse HB6. Eldritch Blast HB6; Crit 22 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage- Success.

Riardon- Move. Careful Attack HB4; Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Erais- Shift back. Lance of Faith HB10; Miss.

HB10 in floods of tears falls to the floor, hammers at the cobblestones, and begs to be spared, he surrenders then.

Time to play 7 minutes.
Total time to play 48 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP16/23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP20/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP9/33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP18/28)

The Bad Guys... 460XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Beggar Level 2 Minion [HB] (x10) (HP1) 9 DEAD & 1 SURRENDERED.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 5
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 3
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: And over the line... at last. 

Stats: The four PCs weathered 37 attacks in total in just five rounds, Kathra was targeted 26 times, that's 70% of the attacks on the Defender, the stout Dwarf even managed to do more damage than he sustained, just- damage taken 44, damage done 47.

The gap widened slightly with the PCs landing 54.17% of their overall attacks, the bad guys with 45.95%- still the damage/turn output is not as great as many (if not all) of the KOTS skirmishes. The PCs managed 28.8 hit points damage/turn, the bad guys 18.6, we're not seeing the divide that was apparent in the previous scenario.

Riardon had the best connection rate 66.67% but he only made three attacks (and hit twice) spending the majority of the time otherwise Blind and out of the fight. Tira managed a 57.14% connection rate, Erais and Kathra 50%.

A fair number (five) of Action Points and (five) Healing Surges were however expended.

Overall Stats: Riardon, the Striker, has the best connection rate of the PCs left standing, but he's only hitting 61.76% of the time. As above Tira is next with 56.25%, and Erais and Kathra with 50% overall. These guys are just not connecting as often as the PCs in KOTS, and are not doing the huge amounts of damage.

They're also flying through the Action Points and Healing Surges, averaging 3 Action Points and 4 Healing Surges per Encounter. 

The overall connection rate for the PCs is 58.9%, the bad guys 53.51%; damage output/turn now looks slightly healthier PCs 27.69, bad guys 12.34, still not enough however to keep them safe.

Interesting fact, this encounters bad guys had only 48 hit points between them, admittedly the Shadow Bat Swarm, like all swarms, has resistance to melee and ranged attacks, all the more apparent as the PCs have no area, burst or blast attacks- and it regenerated.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #8 Area 1-14 Court of the Beggar-King.

The PCs have an easy time extracting information from the lone surviving Beggar, it seems the Beggar King has not been seen for a while- something bad has happened, although 'Filthy Tony' has no idea what. He's noticed, during fleeting moments of sobriety, an increase in the number of mercenaries hired in to defend his erstwhile master's lair- again he cannot account for this. All he knows is something is wrong.

He also points the PCs in the direction of the Beggar King's court, up a rickety ladder and through and open window, hardly the most dignified way to enter the royal throne room. The PCs, after a short rest, decide to pay a visit.

Soon after the PCs are up the ladder and fully assembled in the Beggar King's throne room, there are two guards over the far side- they've not moved an inch- suspicious, also on the far side of the chamber is a cot-cum-bed, occupied, the inhabitant shaking and moaning in their sleep- the Beggar King is having nightmares.

Other than that... Hang on, Riardon and Erais spot movement, in the rafters above- a weasely looking Human in dark leather armour.

The PCs scream a warning and launch their attacks, the man in the rafters already has a dagger in hand.

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 300XP Level 1 Encounter.
Camouflaged Pit Trap Level 2 Warder
Human Rogue, Black Shet Level 4 Skirmisher [BS] (HP45) 

Initiative 22 Riardon 18 Black Shet 14 Erais 13 Tira 5 Kathra

Round 1.

Riardon- Shift. Quarry BS. Careful Attack Prime Shot BS; Miss. Action Point. Careful Attack Prime Shot BS; Hit 21 damage (24 HP).

BS- First Strike. Daily Easy Strike Combat Advantage Tira; Hit 18 damage (10 HP Bloodied) & Slowed and grants Combat Advantage. Move along rafters.

Erais- Move- floor falls away- Camouflaged Pit Trap; Miss. Haul self back up and away from pit.

More or less the entire floor of the Throne room opens up to reveal a swinging metal cage below, suspended over a fast flowing waterway, an underground river.

Tira- Slowed. Curse BS. Witchfire BS; Miss. Action Point with Action Surge (+3 To Hit). Eldritch Blast BS; Miss. Save vs Slowed and Combat Advantage- Fails.

Never Action Point when you're angry.

Kathra- Move round side of Pit. Smash very still Guard- which turns out to be a wooden dummy.

Time to play 9 minutes including setting up minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP10/28)

The Bad Guys... 300XP Level 1 Encounter.
Camouflaged Pit Trap Level 2 Warder
Human Rogue, Black Shet Level 4 Skirmisher [BS] (HP24/45) 

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Only one bad guy and he's nearly bloodied, the trap is sprung and without anything untoward occurring- this shouldn't take long.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #8 Area 1-14 Court of the Beggar-King.

Round 2.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry BS; Hit 16 damage (8 HP). Action Point. Careful Attack BS: Miss.

Riardon playing catch up with the Action Point usage, there's no other reason for it.

BS- Deft Strike Combat Advantage Tira; Crit 20 damage (-10 HP dying). Move along rafters.

I've no idea why the PCs didn't heal Tira last round, overconfidence?

Erais- Healing Word +7 HP Tira (14 HP). Cause Fear BS; Hit falls from rafters but manages to land cat-like on his feet and without taking any damage.

Tira- Slowed. Stand. Eldritch Blast Cursed BS; Hit 13 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 6 minutes.
Total time to play 15 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP14/28)

The Bad Guys... 300XP Level 1 Encounter.
Camouflaged Pit Trap Level 2 Warder
Human Rogue, Black Shet Level 4 Skirmisher [BS] (HP45) DEAD.

Action Points 1 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 1 Total 1

Comment: The PCs, studiously avoiding the massive open pit trap, check out the rest of the Throne Room, in particular they go and wake the slumbering figure, at knife-point- which turns out to be a bad move. The slumbering figure is a bound and gagged twelve year old girl. Reena, wants her mum, she begins to scream and cry, pointing beyond the PCs.

At Arthuro, the Rogue from the Bazaar of the Bizarre- you remember (Encounter #3), he and his two friends climb in to the Beggar King's Throne Room-loyal to the last.

Stats; Two rounds of combat, and only 45 hit points for the bad guy (singular), are hardly worth commenting upon, let's skip to the next encounter, which should be along any second now...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #9 Area 1-14 Arthuro, and friends, in the Court of the Beggar-King.

In truth the PCs are a whisker away from having enough XP to advance to Level 2, therefore I've added this encounter to take them the rest of the way- I need them to be Level 2 before they head below, into the Dungeon of the Beggar King. There's only four of them, without the extra level then they wouldn't stand a chance, particularly if what happened last time I played a group through this scenario happens again. You'll see.

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54) 

Initiative 22 Arthuro 21 Riardon 15 Erais 13 Kathra 5 Tira & Human Toughs

Round 1.

Arthuro- Move. First Strike. Deft Strike Combat Advantage Riardon; Miss.

Damn! Not a good start.

Riardon- Quarry Arthuro. Careful Attack Arthuro; Crit 22 damage (32 HP). Move.

Damn! As above.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith Arthuro; Hit 11 Radiant damage (21 HP bloodied) & Tira +2 To Hit.

Kathra- Move Tide of Iron HT1; Hit 11 damage (34 HP) & Pushed back 1 & Shift up. Marked.

Tira- Curse Arthuro. Witchfire Arthuro; Hit 22 Fire damage- DEAD & Misty Step- Teleport 3.

Arthuro didn't last long second time around.

HT1- Knockdown Kathra; Miss.

HT2- Move. Charge Erais; Crit 11 damage (13 HP).

Time to play 8 minutes including setting up minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP13/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP34/45 & 45/45) 
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 1 Total 1

Comment: One Crit each, but the bad guys are already without their leader.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #9 Area 1-14 Arthuro, and friends, in the Court of the Beggar-King.

Round 2.

Arthuro- DEAD.

Riardon- Quarry HT2. Careful Attack Quarry HT2; Miss. Move.

Erais- Priest's Shield HT2; Miss.

Kathra- Tide of Iron HT1; Hit 14 damage (20 HP bloodied). Marked.

Tira- Curse HT1. Eldritch Blast Cursed HT1; Hit 14 damage (6 HP bloodied).

HT1- Move- Flee. Kathra AoO Combat Advantage HT1; Hit 7 damage- DEAD.

HT2- Fights on! Knockdown Erais; Miss.

Time to play 6 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP13/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45/45) 1 DEAD. 
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: More XP please, a nice easy encounter.... basically they need the XP and besides I'm going to 'muller' them when they head below- lap it up guys, it's going to get much worse.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 22, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #9 Area 1-14 Arthuro, and friends, in the Court of the Beggar-King.

Round 3.

Arthuro- DEAD.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry HT2; Hit 12 damage (33 HP).

Erais- Priest's Shield HT2; Hit 6 damage (27 HP).

Kathra- Move. Charge Combat Advantage HT2; Miss.

Tira- Curse HT2. Eldritch Blast Cursed HT2; Miss.

Bloody hell with the misses.

HT1- DEAD.

HT2- And still he refuses to Surrender. Mace Erais; Miss.

Miss- that figures.

Time to play 5 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP13/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP27/45) 1 DEAD. 
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: I just wanted the PCs to kill some stuff and feel good about themselves for a little while... It's not working out.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 22, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #9 Area 1-14 Arthuro, and friends, in the Court of the Beggar-King.

Round 4.

Arthuro- DEAD.

Riardon- Careful Attack Quarry HT2; Miss.

Which one's the Striker did you say?

Erais- Priest's Shield HT2; Hit 4 damage (23 HP).

Kathra- Tide of Iron Combat Advantage HT2; Hit 9 damage (14 HP bloodied).

Tira- Eldritch Blast Cursed HT2; Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 24 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 1 (HP23)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 1 (HP13/24)
Kathra Dyk, Male Dwarf Fighter 1 (HP33)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 1 (HP28)

The Bad Guys... 425XP Level 1 Encounter.
Human Tough Level 2 Brute [HT] (x2) (HP45) 2 DEAD. 
Human Rogue, Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher [Arthuro] (HP54) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 1

Comment: And they've made it- only it starts again below, the PCs take an Extended Rest, after searching the bad guys and the throne room for money et al.

They take the ladder away to the throne room after clearing up below, and take it in turns to head into town, change up some of the magic items they have found that are no use to them.

They're all also Level 2.

Riardon swaps out the Duelist Dagger +1 (from Black Shet) and some money for a +1 Targeting Longbow.

Erais swaps the +1 Short Sword and a little coin for a +1 Mace.

Kathra swaps the +1 Bastard Sword and a little coin for a +1 Warhammer.

Tira meantime keeps the +1 Dagger.

The rescued young girl is taken to the appropriate authorities, hopefully her parents (if they're alive) can be found.

During the rest the PCs discover a concealed trapdoor and a rickety ladder heading down.

Stats: An easy fight, exactly what was meant to happen, although it took a little longer than expected, although having said that dropping Arthuro in the first round was pretty amazing.

PCs connected 70.59% of the time (12 from 17 attacks), the monsters only 20% of the time (1 hit only from 5 attacks). Damage done/turn equally biased- PCs 38/turn, the bad guys 2.75/turn- a massacre.

Not much else to be said, except for the fact that the Striker- Riardon had the lowest connection rate there 50%, with Tira on 80% and Kathra and Erais on 75%; still not many attack rolls made.

Combined Stats; Next time an overview of the PCs progress to Level 2.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 23, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar

Combined Stats: And so this serves as an overview of the PCs progress to Level 2.

Number of Combat Encounters: 7
Encounter Levels: 1 [+0] (x6) & 7 [+6] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 1.86
Total Turns of Combat: 41
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 327 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 46.71 minutes
Total Action Points used: 18 (average 2.57/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 1.29/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 9 (average 1.29/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 21 (average 3/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 3 (average 0.43/encounter)

Remember for all of the below Scurvy & Skamos have only been in 2 combat encounters each, Corrin in 4 and Kathra and Tira in 5 each.


Overall Connection Rates-

PCs 59.57% (112 Hits from 188 Attacks)
Monsters 52.89% (64 Hits from 121 Attacks)

PCs rate is going up but there's still not a great divide.

Individual PC Connection Rates-

50% Scurvy (9 from 18)- DEAD. STRIKER!
54.55% Erais (18 from 33). LEADER.
56% Corrin (14 from 25)- DEAD. DEFENDER.
56.52% Tira (13 from 23). STRIKER.
57.14% Kathra (12 from 21). DEFENDER.
59.52% Riardon (25 from 42). STRIKER.
80.77% Skamos (21 from 27)- DEAD. CONTROLLER.

Poor dice rolls or badly thought out Pregens?

Connection Rates for Individual Attack modes-
(Minimum 5 Attacks)

20% Witchfire- Tira.
28.57% Sacred Flame- Erais.
& Acrobatic Strike- Scurvy.
42.86% Cleave- Kathra.
50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
& Eyebite- Tira.
57.14% Priest's Shield- Erais.
& Magic Missile- Skamos.
58.82% Holy Strike- Corrin.
62.5% Tide of Iron- Kathra.
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.
72.73% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
85.71% Scorching Burst- Skamos.
100% Force Orb- Skamos.

Same table but remove the Dead Guys-

20% Witchfire- Tira.
28.57% Sacred Flame- Erais.
42.86% Cleave- Kathra.
50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
& Eyebite- Tira.
57.14% Priest's Shield- Erais.
62.5% Tide of Iron- Kathra.
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.
72.73% Eldritch Blast- Tira.

Hmm, the top end has just disappeared, Skamos is being missed (as is our 5th player- Dave).

Back to the first of these tables, this time minimum 10 attacks made-

50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
58.82% Holy Strike- Corrin.
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.
72.73% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
85.71% Scorching Burst- Skamos.

Same again with minimum 25 attacks-

63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.

There's my point, from a total of 42 attacks made, Riardon has used Careful Attack 38 times, that must be dull, and yet James who plays Riardon has not mentioned it once, this in fact is the first time I've spotted it. Which is odd, it must have been mentioned in game but for the life of me I can't remember it...

Total HP damage inflicted by PCs

88 Scurvy (average 4.19/turn)
118 Kathra (average 5.9/turn)
126 Corrin (average 4.2/turn)
152 Erais (average 3.71/turn)
162 Tira (average 8.1/turn)
215 Skamos (average 10.24/turn)
310 Riardon (average 7.56/turn)

Total HP damage absorbed by PCs

31 Skamos (average 1.48/turn)
48 Tira (average 4.2/turn)
58 Riardon (average 1.41/turn)
70 Erais (average 1.71/turn)
74 Scurvy (average 3.52/turn)
76 Kathra (average 3.8/turn)
124 Corrin (average 4.13/turn)

+/- combining the above two set of results.

+2 Corrin (+0.07/turn)
+14 Scurvy (+0.67/turn)
+42 Kathra (+2.1/turn)
+82 Erais (+2/turn)
+114 Tira (+3.9/turn)
+184 Skamos (+8.76/turn)
+252 Riardon (+6.15/turn)

The present incarnation of the party- Tira, Riardon, Kathra and Erais is therefore doing +14.15 more hit points damage/turn than damage taken. Not enough some would argue.

Some odd facts (for those left alive)-

Most Action Points used: 4 Riardon; Least: 2 Kathra
PC KO'd most: Erais & Tira (1 each); Least: Riardon & Kathra (0)
PC with most Crits: Riardon (3); Least: Kathra (0)
Most Healing Surges used: 4 Riardon & Kathra; Least: 1 Tira
Most Daily Powers used: 2 Erais; Least: 0 Riardon, Kathra & Tira

Most Productive Turns for PCs-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #1 38 HP damage on average
Turn #2 28.29 HP damage on average
Turn #4 25.2 HP damage on average
Turn #3 21.4 HP damage on average
No other Turns with 5 played.

Most Productive Turns for Bad Guys-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #3 18.8 HP damage on average
Turn #1 16.29 HP damage on average
Turn #2 7.57 HP damage on average
Turn #4 4.2 HP damage on average
No other Turns with 5 played.

Longest Turns to play, in minutes (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #3 10.2 Minutes
Turn #1 8.29 Minutes
Turn #2 7.29 Minutes
Turn #4 5.6 Minutes
No other Turns with 5 played.

Most XP earned/turn, in XP (average)-
Criteria at least 5 turns played.
Turn #4 128.6 XP
Turn #2 112.43 XP
Turn #1 94.57 XP
Turn #3 55 XP
No other Turns with 5 played.

And some more details about the Encounters-

Level (+0) [Level 1] 6 Encounters played-
Average 3.83 Turns to play and 29.83 minutes

Level (+6) [Level 7] 1 Encounter played-
Average 18 Turns to play and 148 minutes

Obviously need to get some encounters in-between.

And so session two draws to a close after nearly four hours of play, there have been 9 encounters en route to Level 2 for the PCs-

Session #1: Traps Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 6 - 
Session #2: Traps Level 1 – Extended Rest - Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Extended Rest.

Three PCs have died en route, two in the titanic 3rd Encounter, one in a Level 1 Combat Encounter, this scenario, it appears, is considerably more difficult than KOTS, although that may be down to the Pregens. The players, although frustrated at times (and worse), seem to be enjoying it more- the risk of death seems greater, and therefore the tension rises.

For my part there are a lot of good characters (bad guys) with which to role-play, and in and out of combat antagonise (and immerse) the players- lots of monsters with that special big-bad-guy feel, for example-

Arthuro the Fence (twice), Timmy the Otyugh, Irocar leader of the Dog Brothers, Mother Zeb the Witch, the Shadow Bat Swarm was just frightening, the Beggars fun & Black Shet.

I've DM'ed this scenario twice before and both times (including the TPK) the PCs have loved it, obviously to a point with those involved in the TPK. These early 4th Edition Dungeon Crawl Classic scenarios by Goodman Games take more work to put together (they're much less compartmentalised than WOTC products) but they're infinitely worth it in IMHO. The fluff is much better throughout and the plots are more coherent also.

Warning- it just gets better, although I'll not say for who.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar

Combining all the data from PCs at Level 1 from KOTS and Sellswords of Punjar.

Best Connection Rates for all attack types-
(Minimum 5 Attacks made)

100% Deft Strike Winstanley Halfling Rogue (KOTS)
& Force Orb Skamos (RIP) 
85.71% Scorching Burst Skamos (RIP)
83.33% Positioning Strike Winstanley Halfling Rogue (KOTS)
80% Valiant Strike McGyver (RIP) Dragonborn Paladin (KOTS)
77.42% Sly Flourish Winstanley Halfling Rogue (KOTS)
72.73% Eldritch Blast Tira
66.67% Ray of Frost Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
& Dragon Breath McGyver (RIP) Dragonborn Paladin (KOTS)
64.29% Magic Missile Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow) Riardon.
62.5% Tide of Iron Kathra
& Charge with Maul Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
59.26% Burning Hands Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
58.82% Holy Strike Corrin
57.69% Sacred Flame Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric (KOTS)
57.14% Magic Missile Skamos (RIP) 
& Priest's Shield Erais
55.56% Cleave Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
& Viper's Strike Phrenic Tiefling Warlord (KOTS)
54.29% Scorching Burst Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
50% Brute Strike Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
& Reaping Strike Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
& Lance of Faith Erais
& Eyebite Tira
46.67% Lance of Faith Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric (KOTS)
42.86% Cleave Kathra
41.67% AoO Maul Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
40% Witchfire Tira
33.33% Spinning Strike Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
28.57% Acrobatic Strike Scurvy (RIP)
& Sacred Flame Erais

For all encounters at 1st Level, overall connection rates by PC-

82.68% Winstanley Halfling Rogue (KOTS)
80.77% Skamos (RIP)
75% McGyver (RIP) Dragonborn Paladin (KOTS)
60% Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
59.52% Riardon
57.14% Kathra
& Phrenic Tiefling Warlord (KOTS)
56.52% Tira
56% Corrin (RIP)
54.55% Erais
54.35% Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric (KOTS)
50% Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
& Scurvy (RIP)

So all above 50% then.

Overall Connection Rate at 1st Level for both sets of PCs

62.21% HARD CORE (H1)
59.57% SELLSWORDS

Which is pretty close you've got to admit.

Reduced to 0 HP- funnily enough on the journey to Level 2 both sets of PCs were reduced to 0 HP or less nine times each, with the following details-

3x Reduced to 0 HP or less. 
Corrin (RIP)

2x Reduced to 0 HP or less. 
Dirty Dwarf Fighter (KOTS)
McGyver (RIP) Dragonborn Paladin (KOTS)
Phrenic Tiefling Warlord (KOTS)
Scurvy (RIP)
Skamos (RIP)
Winstanley Halfling Rogue (KOTS)

1x Reduced to 0 HP or less. 
Erais
Grey Human Wizard (KOTS)
Tira

0x Reduced to 0 HP or less. 
Kaspard Half-Elf Cleric (KOTS)
Kathra
Riardon

However three of the PCs in Sellswords have shuffled off this mortal coil, while only one in KOTS managed to meet his maker.

Here's a good one, average HP damage done/encounter for all Level 1 PCs, minimum five encounters complete-

18.13 Kaspard Cleric (KOTS)
21.71 Erais Cleric (SOP)
23.6 Kathra Fighter (SOP)
32.4 Tira Warlock (SOP)
44.29 Riardon Ranger (SOP)
48.13 Dirty Fighter (KOTS)
59.38 Grey Wizard (KOTS)
72.63 Winstanley Rogue (KOTS)

Just shows you that the present PCs are not as effective (from a damage perspective) as those in KOTS.

Further proof-

KOTS Level 1- 56 Turns combat doing 33.48 HP/Turn average, and taking 12.46 HP/Turn damage.
SOP Level 1- 41 Turns combat doing 28.56 HP/Turn average, and taking 11.73 HP/Turn damage.

For the KOTS Level 1 PCs that's +21.02 HP damage/Turn on average.
Sellswords PCs at Level it works out as +16.83 damage/Turn on average.

There have been a total now fifteen combat encounters involving Level 1 PCs (KOTS 8 + SOP 7 = 15), average level for the encounters is 2.4, break down-

Level 1 (+0) = 8
Level 2 (+1) = 4
Level 6 (+5) = 1
Level 7 (+6) = 2

The average encounter has taken 6.47 Turns and 50 minutes 20 seconds to play out.

Let's see what happens at Level 2, if the SOP PCs manage to find their form...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Session #3

The Characters at Level 2.


Riardon Brightvale 
(Played by James who played McGyver, then Phrenic in KOTS)
Male Eladrin Ranger Level 2
HP 28 Surges 6
AC 18 Fort 16 Ref 18 Will 16
Str 14 Con 11 Dex 18 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10
+1 Targeting Longbow & Longsword
+2 Cloak of Resistance & Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Acrobatics, Athletics, History, Nature, Perception & Stealth.
Feats & Class Features: Defensive Mobility, Eladrin Will, Hunter's Quarry, Improved Initiative, Lethal Hunter.
Powers:
At Will- Careful Attack, Twin Strike.
Encounter- Evasive Strike, Fey Step, Invigorating Stride.
Daily- Split the Tree.


Erais the Sunlord 
(Played by Paul who played Winstanley Portico in KOTS)
Male Human Cleric of Amaunator Level 2
HP 34 Surges 8
AC 17 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 18
Str 14 Con 12 Dex 10 Int 12 Wis 18 Cha 12
+1 Mace & Dagger & +1 Holy Symbol of Battle
Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Arcana, Heal, History, Insight & Religion
Feats & Class Features: Channel Divinity: Power of  Amaunator, Human Perserverance, Ritual Casting, Toughness.
Powers:
At Will- Lance of Faith, Righteous Brand, Sacred Flame
Encounter- Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune, Channel Divinity: Power of  Amaunator, Channel Divinity: Turn Undead, Divine Glow, Healing Word.
Daily- Cascade of Light, Shield of Faith.


Kathra Ironforge
(Played by Iain after the death of Corrin, eho played Grey Morlock in KOTS)
Female Dwarf Fighter Level 2
HP 44 Surges 13
AC 20 Fort 17 Ref 14 Will 13
Str 16 Con 18 Dex 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8
+1 Warhammer & Throwing Axe
Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Athletics, Heal & Streetwise.
Feats & Class Features: Cast Iron Stomach, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority, Dwarven Resilience, Dwarven Weapon Training, Stand Your Ground, Toughness.
Powers:
At Will- Cleave, Tide of Iron.
Encounter- Passing Attack.
Daily- Brute Strike, Unstoppable.


Tira Duskmeadow
(Played by Becky after the death of Scurvy, who played Kaspard in KOTS)
Female Half-Elf Warlock Level 2
HP 33 Surges 9
AC 16 Fort 14 Ref 14 Will 16
Str 10 Con 16 Dex 11 Int 15 Wis 8 Cha 18
+1 Dagger & +1 Magic Wand & Madam Zeb's Magic Rod.
Potion of Healing
Trained Skills: Bluff, Insight, Streetwise & Thievery.
Feats & Class Features: Action Surge, Group Diplomacy, Fey Pact- Misty Step, Implement Expertise (Wand), Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock's Curse.
Powers:
At Will- Eldritch Blast, Eyebite.
Encounter- Blazing Starfall, Ethereal Stride, Witchfire.
Daily- Curse of the Dark Dream.

Note there have been a few power swap outs, players wanting to try different things with what are (or rather were) pregen characters, I figure why not.

And still no Dave!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 25, 2010)

CC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

And so the PCs, fully rested, head down the ladder and along a rocky ledge, to the right of which- twenty or so feet below is the fast flowing underground river, and dangling a good distance overhead the cage the PCs spotted earlier. Ahead, where the stream reaches a muddy bank are situated a number of slave pens- inhabited. The rocky ledge leads on to a well lit lit upper section- a giant ape guards a huge capstan- a pulley system which clearly controls the movement of the dangling cage- obviously prisoners are taken this way and deposited in the cells on the beach below.

The PCs shuffle forward, trying desperately not to alert the great ape to their presence, they draw level with the cages on the beach below- there are five inhabitants- two ladies, an aged male in robes and two gap-toothed inebriate beggars. Riardon mimes 'shush' to the inhabitants, hoping to preserve the surprise, alas the two beggars are either addled or else still loyal- they begin screaming and shouting.

Less than twenty seconds later the Hobgoblin Slavers arrive, there's nothing for it...

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 450XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x3) (HP30).
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54)

Initiative 24 Riardon 21 Hobgoblin Slavers & Great Ape 18 Erais 7 Kathra 3 Tira

Round 1.

Riardon- Quarry HS1. Twin Strike HS3; Hit 10 damage (20 HP) & HS1; Hit 12 damage (18 HP).

HS1- Move back. Shortbow Riardon; Miss.

HS2- Move to Capstan, Undo Chain & Unleash Great Ape.

Oopsie!

HS3- Shortbow Riardon; Hit 3 damage (25 HP). Move back.

GA- ROARS! Move. Bounding Smash Riardon; Miss.

Erais- Lance of Faith GA; Hit 6 Radiant damage (48 HP) & +2 To Hit for Kathra.

Kathra- Shift in. Tide of Iron GA; Hit 16 damage (32 HP) & Pushed back & Shift up. Marked.

Kathra ROARS back at the GA.

Tira- Curse GA. Witchfire GA; Miss.

Time to play 10 minutes, including setting up of minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 450XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x3) (HP18/30 & 30/30 & 20/30).
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP32/54)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: So let's see how the Level 2 versions fare in battle.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 25, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 2.

Riardon- Quarry GA. Twin Strike GA; Miss & Crit 27 damage (5 HP bloodied) & all Combat Advantage vs GA.

HS1- Move back. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

HS2- Move back. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

HS3- Move back. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

Bloody Hell!

GA- Slam Kathra; Miss.

That's just plain wrong.

Erais- Sacred Flame Combat Advantage GA; Hit 10 Radiant damage- DEAD & 2 Temp HP Kathra. Move up.

Kathra- Move up. Charge HS3; Hit 8 damage (12 HP bloodied). Marked.

Tira- Move up. Curse HS3. Blazing Starfall HS3; Hit 12 Radiant damage- DEAD & HS1; Hit 7 Radiant damage (11 HP bloodied).

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 450XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x3) (HP11/30 & 30/30). 1 DEAD
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Like a well-oiled machine, or so it seems.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 3.

Riardon- Move up. Quarry HS1. Twin Strike HS1; Hit 18 damage- DEAD & HS2; Hit 13 damage (17 HP).

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Double Move- Flee screaming, as fast as he can (see later).

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move after HS2. Skids to a halt and calls desperately for the other PCs.

Erais goes running after HS2, dashes around a corner, out of the massive cavern and into a rocky passage, ahead stairs leading down, beyond them a set of large wooden doors, as Erais watches HS2 swings the doors open to reveal a chamber full of little camp fires and sprawling bedrolls, about which are nearly a dozen more creatures.

Kathra- Double Move to Erais.

Tira- Double Move to Erais.

New Initiative 24 Riardon 23 Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord 22 Hobgoblin Slavers (new lot) 21 Hobgoblin Slaver (the one that fled) & Great Ape 18 Erais 7 Kathra 4 Goblin Archers 3 Tira

Time to play 11 minutes including setting up new map and minis.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 450XP Level 1 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x3) (HP17/30). 2 DEAD
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: I have a habit of doing this... and the encounter level just rocketed.

Although after three rounds of combat the PCs have done 139 points of damage and taken 3 in reply, a little one-sided this affair. PCs connection rate 84.62%, the bad guys 14.29%, ahem.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 26, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

And the PCs are welcomed by the inhabitants of the Slaver Greathall.

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP17/30). 2 DEAD
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1)
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56)

So that's Gorliss, 4 more Hobgoblin Slavers and 6 Goblin Archers (Minions), and remember there are only 4 PCs.

Round 4.

Riardon- Move into sight of the new creatures. Quarry HS2. Twin Strike HS2; Hit 13 damage (4 HP bloodied) & GA2; Hit 12 damage- DEAD. 

Gorliss- Draw Greatsword. Move out chamber. Charge Kathra; Hit 10 damage (36 HP).

HS4- Draw Shortsword. Move out. Charge Kathra; Hit 3 damage (33 HP).

HS5- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Hit 6 damage (27 HP).

HS6- Draw Shortsword. Move out. Charge Kathra; Miss.

HS7- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Hit 7 damage (20 HP bloodied).

From 44 HP +2 Temp HP to 20 in a few minutes- lovely, Kathra (played by Iain- who recently lost Corrin the Halfling Paladin) looks a little over-awed, he's almost surrounded.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move up. Divine Glow HS6; Miss & HS4; Hit 6 Radiant damage (24 HP) & Gorliss; Hit 6 Radiant damage (50 HP). Healing Word +6 HP Kathra (37 HP).

Kathra- Passing Attack Gorliss; Hit 10 damage (40 HP) & Shift & Secondary Attack HS4; Hit 11 damage (13 HP bloodied) & both Marked. Shift.

GA1- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (33 HP).

GA4- Draw Shortsword. Move. Charge Kathra; Miss.

GA5- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

GA6- Draw Shortbow. Move. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

One hit only- gah!

Tira- Draw Madam Zeb's Rod and Use- Can re-use one already expended Encounter Power. Curse Gorliss. Blazing Starfall GA1&4; 6 Radiant damage each- both DEAD & HS4; Miss & HS6; Hit 6 Radiant damage (24 HP) & Gorliss; Hit 10 Radiant damage (30 HP). Action Point with Action Surge- +3 To Hit. Eldritch Blast Gorliss; Miss. 

Time to play 17 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP33/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30 13/30 30/30 24/30 30/30) 2 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 3 DEAD.
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP30/56)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Good start by the PCs, a lot of swinging and not much hitting from me. It's going to get nasty- I promise.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 5.

Riardon- Move. Quarry Gorliss. Twin Strike HS4; Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Gorliss; Hit 20 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Gorliss- Shift. Daily Bastion of Defence Kathra; Hit 15 damage (18 HP bloodied) & all allies in 5 Squares +7 Temp HP & +1 to all Defences. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self (25 HP bloodied).

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- Drop Shortbow. Draw Shortsword. Charge Kathra; Miss.

HS6- Move. Shortsword Erais; Hit 6 damage (28 HP).

HS7- Drop Shortbow. Draw Shortsword. Charge Kathra; Miss.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Move. Shortbow Erais; Hit 3 damage (25 HP bloodied).

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame Gorliss; Miss. Healing Word +10 HP Kathra (39 HP).

That's all Erais' Healing spent.

Kathra- Cleave Gorliss; Hit 15 damage (10 HP bloodied) & HS7 3 damage (27 HP). Action Point. Cleave Gorliss; Hit 7 damage (3 HP bloodied) & HS7 3 damage (24 HP) & Marked.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (35 HP).

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- Drop Shortbow. Draw Shortsword. Move. Charge Erais; Miss.

GA6- Move. Shortbow Kathra; Miss.

Tira- Move. Eyebite Cursed Gorliss; Hit 7 Psychic damage- DEAD & Misty Step Teleport 3 Squares- back to cover.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP35/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP25/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30 30/30 24/30 24/30) 3 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 3 DEAD.
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 1 Total 1

Comment: And Gorliss is down, excellent concentration of fire from the PCs, having completed KOTS the players are really getting the hang of things (at times).


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 6.

Riardon- Quarry HS6. Twin Strike GA2; Miss & HS6; Miss.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- Shift. Shortsword Kathra; Hit 7 damage (28 HP).

HS6- Shift. Shortsword Erais; Miss.

HS7- Shortsword Kathra; Miss.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Move. Shortbow Erais; Miss.

HS3- DEAD.

The dice truly hate me.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame with Power of Amaunator HS6; Hit 10 Radiant damage (21 HP) & 2 Temp HP Kathra.

Kathra- Cleave HS7; Miss. Marked. Shift back. 2nd Wind (41 HP).

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (39 HP).

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- Shortsword Erais; Miss.

GA6- Move. Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (35 HP).

Tira- Move. Eyebite HS7; Crit 14 Psychic damage (10 HP bloodied) & Invisible to HS7.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP35/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP25/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30 30/30 21/30 10/30) 3 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 3 DEAD.
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: And we're into the attrition, with almost nobody getting a hit in- lots of combatants swinging furiously but not connecting a whole lot.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 7.

Riardon- Twin Strike GA2; Miss & Quarry HS6; Miss.

I thought he was meant to be the striker?

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- Shift. Shortsword Kathra; Miss.

HS6- Shift. Shortsword Erais; Hit 6 damage (19 HP).

HS7- Shift. Shortsword Kathra; Miss.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- Shortbow Erais; Miss.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Shift back. Sacred Flame HS7; Hit 11 Radiant damage- DEAD & 2 Temp HP Kathra.

Kathra- Cleave HS7; Miss. Marked.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (33 HP).

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- Shortsword Erais; Miss.

GA6- Move. Shortbow Kathra; Hit 4 damage (29 HP).

Tira- Eyebite GA5; Hit 9 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP29/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP19/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30 30/30 21/30) 4 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 4 DEAD.
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: It's like we're stuck in some sort of non-hitting (mostly) time warp.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 8.

Riardon- Shift. Quarry HS5. Twin Strike HS5; Hit 14 damage (23 HP) & HS2; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- Shift. Kathra AoO HS5; Hit 7 damage (16 HP) & Marked. Shortsword Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

HS6- Shortsword Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

HS7- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move. Righteous Brand Combat Advantage HS5; Hit 10 damage (6 HP bloodied) & Kathra +3 to Hit. 

Kathra- Cleave Combat Advantage HS5; Hit 10 damage- DEAD & HS6 3 damage (18 HP) & Marked. Shift.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- Double Move- run out of the chamber screaming.

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- DEAD.

GA6- Double Move- run out of the chamber screaming.

Tira- Curse HS6. Eldritch Blast HS6; Hit 14 damage (4 HP bloodied).

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP29/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP19/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1150XP Level 6 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30) 6 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 4 DEAD & 2 FLED.
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: When two encounters become three-

The Goblin Archers flee into the next chamber, a wooden walkway spans two rocky ledges, below is another beach, and another waterway.

On the wooden walkway, hidden in the shadows is Drazen the Drow, a Rogue and a Slaver. Down a wooden ladder and onto the beach below are a pair of muscled Gnolls (Wrix and Reiko) carrying loaded treasure chests to a large row boat; and standing by the row boat- directing operations, is Vermouth the Eladrin Wizard, the head of the Slavers.

Needless to say the fleeing Goblin Archers alert the Slavers to the PCs presence.

And so, as I stated above, two encounters become three, god bless Goodman Games.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP4/30) 6 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 4 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP34)
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP35)
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP46)

New Initiative 24 Drazen the Drow & Riardon 22 Vermouth, Eladrin Mage & Hobgoblin Slaver (one left alive) 18 Erais 7 Kathra 6 Wrix & Reiko, Gnoll Overseers 3 Tira

Round 9.

Drazen- Move back. Stay Hidden. Ready Action.

Riardon- Move. Spot GA3&6 screaming down at someone/thing. Twin Strike Prime Shot GA3; Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Prime Shot GA6; Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Vermouth- Screams at Wrix and Reiko to get up the ladder. Ready Action.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- DEAD.

HS6- Move back. Kathra AoO HS6; Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

HS7- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move forward. 2nd Wind (27 HP).

Kathra- Double Move onto wooden walkway- spot the Mage et al, scream for PCs. Readied Action Vermouth Force Bolt Kathra; Miss.

Wrix- Move up ladder. Whip Kathra; Miss.

Reiko- Move up ladder, and beyond Wrix. Kathra AoO Reiko; Hit 10 damage (24 HP) & Marked. Maul Kathra; Miss.

It's not as if Kathra is impossible to hit- she has AC 20, most of the bad guys need around a '14', Vermouth needed a '7' with his Force Bolt against Kathra's Reflex of 14.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- DEAD.

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- DEAD.

GA6- DEAD.

Tira- Move. Curse Wrix. Eldritch Blast Wrix; Hit 14 damage (20 HP).

Time to play 15 minutes including set up of map and minis.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP29/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP27/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP30) 7 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP24/34 & 20/34)
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP35)
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 1 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: Kathra (Iain) spots the treasure chests and... well, the PCs are not going to be giving up this haul unless they really have to.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 10.

Drazen- Stay hidden. Ready Action- needs PC to get closer.

Riardon- Move. Quarry Reiko. Twin Strike Wrix; Miss & Reiko; Hit 14 damage (10 HP bloodied).

Vermouth- Fey Step onto the far stone ledge. Force Bolt Kathra; Hit 6 Force damage (23 HP) & no Push (Stand Your Ground).

Damn I forgot about that- I was aiming to push Kathra off the walkway.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- DEAD.

HS6- DEAD.

HS7- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith Wrix; Hit 11 Radiant damage (9 HP bloodied) & 2 Temp HP Kathra.

Kathra- Cleave Reiko; Miss. Marked.

Wrix- Whip Kathra; Miss.

Reiko- Maul Kathra; Hit 9 damage (16 HP bloodied).

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- DEAD.

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- DEAD.

GA6- DEAD.

Tira- Move. Curse Reiko. Eldritch Blast Cursed Wrix; Miss.

Time to play 11 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP16/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP27/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP30) 7 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP9/34 & 10/34)
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP35)
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP46)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: And still the PCs are holding out, and not resorting to their Daily Powers or further use of Action Points.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 11.

Drazen- Shift- still Hidden. Hand Crossbow Combat Advantage Kathra; Hit 14 damage (2 HP bloodied).

I had a great plan for Drazen but none of the PCs were going to get any closer, to keep him hiding any longer on the off-chance would be just foolish.

Riardon- Twin Strike Wrix; Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Quarry Reiko; Hit 14 damage- DEAD. Quarry Vermouth. 

Vermouth- Force Blast Kathra; Miss 4 Force damage (-2 HP dying) & Erais; Hit 9 Force damage (18 HP) & Tira; Hit 9 Force damage (24 HP) & all Push 1 and Prone. Vermouth screams at the PCs to 'clear out', although with a few extra swear words for encouragement.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- DEAD.

HS6- DEAD.

HS7- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Stand. Daily Cascade of Light Vermouth; Miss 8 Radiant damage (38 HP). 

Oh what a shame!

Kathra- Death Save- Success.

Wrix- DEAD.

Reiko- DEAD.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- DEAD.

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- DEAD.

GA6- DEAD.

Tira- Stand. Curse Vermouth. Eldritch Blast Vermouth; Hit 6 damage (32 HP).

Time to play 14 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP-2/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP18/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP24/33)

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP30) 7 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP34) 2 DEAD.
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP35)
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP32/46)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: What was I just saying about Daily Powers, me and my big mouth... A little more precarious for the PCs now.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 12.

Drazen- Darkfire Tira; Miss. Hand Crossbow Tira; Hit 6 damage (18 HP).

Riardon- Move forward. Evasive Strike Prime Shot Quarry Vermouth; Hit 21 damage (11 HP bloodied). Action Point. Twin Strike Prime Shot Quarry Vermouth; Miss & Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Bugger- that's torn it.

Vermouth- DEAD.

Gorliss- DEAD.

HS4- DEAD.

HS5- DEAD.

HS6- DEAD.

HS7- DEAD.

HS1- DEAD.

HS2- DEAD.

HS3- DEAD.

GA- DEAD.

Erais- Move. Righteous Brand Drazen; Hit 6 damage (29 HP) & +3 To Hit for Tira. 

Kathra- Death Save- Fail (Fail x1).

Wrix- DEAD.

Reiko- DEAD.

GA1- DEAD.

GA2- DEAD.

GA3- DEAD.

GA4- DEAD.

GA5- DEAD.

GA6- DEAD.

Tira- Move. Curse Drazen. Eldritch Blast Drazen; Crit 22 damage (7 HP bloodied).

Shot through- damn the PCs, I'm done.

Time to play 10 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP-2/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP18/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP18/33)

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP30) 7 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP34) 2 DEAD.
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP7/35)
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP46) DEAD.

Action Points 1 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 1 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: Time to get Drazen out of there fast.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #10 Slave Pens of Punjar

Round 13.

Drazen- Move- Dive into the water below. Erais AoO Drazen; Miss. Drazen Athletics Check '1'- 10 Falling damage- breaks neck and DEAD.

The humiliation of it all.

Erais scoots over and Healing Check Kathra- no problems and he's up in an instant.

Time to play 3 minutes.
Total time to play 2 hours & 17 minutes- the longest single (although that's a bit of a misnomer) encounter yet.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP-2/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP25/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP18/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP18/33)

The Bad Guys... 1700XP Level 9 Encounter.
Hobgoblin Slavers Level 1 Skirmisher [HS] (x7) (HP30) 7 DEAD.
Great Ape Level 3 Brute [GA] (HP54) DEAD
Goblin Archers Level 1 Minion [GA] (x6) (HP1) 6 DEAD
Gorliss the Goat, Dragonborn Warlord Level 3 Soldier [Gorliss] (HP56) DEAD.
Reiko & Wrix, Gnoll Overseers Level 2 Brute [Reiko & Wrix] (x2) (HP34) 2 DEAD.
Drazen, Drow Thief Level 3 Lurker [Drazen] (HP35) DEAD.
Vermouth, Eladrin Mage Level 3 Controller [Vermouth] (HP46) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 3
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 2
Crits 0 Total 3
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Healing Surges 0 Total 1

Comment: That was titanic, and the PCs absolutely loved it... just a little bit more each time- Goodman Games scenarios are so easy to run this way, I love them. I guess I should try for more like this in future adventures, or at least when it feels right. This was a Level 9 encounter, that's pretty awesome- Level +7, and but for maybe two rounds of attrition (when the PCs and the bad guys were not connecting) then it was a roller-coaster ride.

After a short rest the PCs are quickly on the beach, having secured the area as best they can, the chests are hauled up, the dead Slavers et al thoroughly searched and all findings deposited in the now bloody Greathall.

The PCs then back track to the slave cages on the first beach, spring three of the inhabitants- two beautiful young women, one of noble status, and the old guy- who turns out to be something of a sage. The Beggars that alerted the Slavers earlier are left to think about their actions.

The ex-slaves, captured from the streets of Fallcrest, tell what little they know- a sad tale about Beggars working with the Slavers, alas no information is forthcoming regarding the Beggar King. In fact the Beggar King seems to be entirely absent, none of the rescued citizens of Fallcrest have seen or heard him...

A mystery.

The PCs note a strange, partially collapsed tunnel- back in the passage that lead to the greathall,  the passageway was clearly once sealed, with an ornate... seal. Darkness beyond and a set of shallow stairs leading up- the passage is particularly cramped- the PCs figure they can come back here later.

Stats: A real gulf in this fracas, the PCs connected 74.63% of the time, the bad guys 40.74%- that's a 30% divide, and with the PCs making 67 attacks (50 hits), and the bad guys 54 (only 22 hits), then the outcome was fairly inevitable. 

This is further reinforced by the fact that the PCs managed to do 45.08 HP damage/turn (on average), the bad guys only 11.31 HP- only just shy of four times as much.

The connection rate for all of the PCs was in excess of 70%- are they all Strikers? 

72% Riardon (18 hits from 25 attacks) 
75% Erais (9 hits from 12 attacks) 
76.47% (13 hits from 17 attacks) 
76.92% Kathra (10 hits from 13 attacks) 

Note the actual Striker is first (lowest connection rate) on the list- odd that.

It didn't even seem to matter that the bad guys had, all told, 475 hit points- that's even more than Encounter #3 in the Bazaar of the Bizarre, in which two PCs lost their lives. 

The PCs seemed remarkable restrained, only spending three Action Points and one Daily Power- they also only used four Healing Surges in total- and three of them were for Kathra. They did however find the '20' on the dice on three separate occasions, that's got to make a difference.

Combined Stats: This was only the first combat at Level 2 so there's not much to say about the new PCs, except to say perhaps that they seem to be combining pretty well- at last, they were very fragile at times in some of the previous encounters at Level 1- here they seem much more solid.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar
Encounter #11 Hoard of the Beggar King

A thorough search of the Slavers Greathall turns up a small concealed chamber, inside of which is found a Amulet of Protection +1, which could turn out to be very useful.

Soon after a false wall into a separate chamber is found, inside of the rough chamber is a very large chest- the PCs are certain it must be trapped, and yet... fifteen minutes later and no trap can be found, and the PCs have taken it in turns to creep into the cramped chamber to take a look around.

Finally Tira is elected chest-opener, the price paid for claiming the Masterwork Thieves Tools earlier. A spear shoots down from the ceiling, none of the PCs had looked there- and misses Tira, just (by 1). Acid flows from some broken container above the spear- that could have been nasty.

Eventually the chest is dragged out, and safely opened, there are 3 gold coins within- which doesn't go down well with the players.

Next the coffers grabbed from the Slavers on the beach, Tira is action again-

Chest #1- Trap easily disarmed, within lots of coin- almost all of them coppers.

Chest #2- Not trapped, but alas it cannot be opened- beyond Tira's skill.

Chest #3- Not trapped and easily unlocked- more coins, a brief moment of jubilation but the platinum coins within turn out to be painted coppers.

Chest #4- Again the trap is easily disarmed and the chest unlocked, within a entire set of Thieves gear, make that an Assassin- with plenty of Poison, and another (even better) set of Thieves Tools.

Chest #5- Unlocked and not trapped, within 15 silver ingots.

The money is quickly divided up, adding in all that the PCs have found so far, for the first time the PCs feel that the reward has been worth the effort, a good haul.

Encounter complete- 30 minutes to play.

Caustic Spear Trap Level 5 Ward (200 XP)- in cramped chest chamber.
Arrow Trap Level 2 Ward (125 XP)- on Chest #1.
Hail of Needles Trap Level 2 Blaster (125 XP)- on Chest #4.
Level 1 Encounter.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 2, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
The Defiled Seal.

The PCs back track to the broken seal and the cramped passage behind it they found earlier. Riardon examines the area and determines that the seal had remained unbroken for quite some time- an age, it was broken two weeks ago (or so) it seems- a single set of footsteps lead in- and not out.

Care is taken, Riardon and Tira are convinced to take a look within.

A flight of roughly cut stairs lead up to a shadowy hexagonal chamber, there are lit candles on the floor, and carvings- it looks like some sort of ceremonial chamber. Mystery over- the body of a robed individual lies sprawled in the centre of the chamber.

The PCs decide on extreme caution, after throwing stones at the body on the floor- it doesn't rise, Riardon dashes in- grabs the corpse by a foot and drags it out clunking back down the stairs. 

For dead guy read dead Wizard, complete with Ritual Book and a pair of cheap, but silver plated bracers are taken.

The PCs vote to head on, whatever strange ritual or rite took place in the strange chamber, the PCs are not inclined to hang around to investigate.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Loathsome Shrine of Niramuth.

Onwards, over the wooden walkway, into a dull stone corridor, a metal door on the left-hand wall, and... another mystery- a loathsome statue of a giant rat, and by giant I mean nine feet from snout to the tip of its tail.

And with fist sized rubies for eyes, and before the statue a sprawl of golden coins and a beautifully crafted dagger.

There follows a brief, actually very brief, conversation- the result of which is the PCs ignore the statue and its treasure completely and move over to the metal door.

I know... I know- call themselves adventurers but these guys are pretty wary (and its only their second adventure, ever). 

Iain assures me (out of game, obviously) that they'll be back to trigger the trap after they've dealt with the Beggar King- that'll be nice for me. I think I'm being patronised, how lovely for me.

The metal door is warm to the touch...

That's not what they expected.

Very warm...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2010)

As you well know however... there's no going back.

And so back to the mechanics.


DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #12 Beneath the Charnel Tower.

Kathra, eventually, kicks open the door ahead- Hell lies within.

The chamber is the lowest level of a round tower, a stair spirals up into darkness and shadow, down below the entire floor of the chamber is covered in soot and ash, on the far wall a series of fiery ovens poking out of which are the feet and scattered bones of the Beggar King's recent victims.

Standing in the centre of the chamber is the Beggar King himself, the obese fellows skin hangs in folds about him, his head tipped back- mouth as far open as it can go- further, his jaw must be broken, a shadowy form hovers in the Beggar King's maw.

'Kill me- it's the only way...'

The Beggar King gasps, which is all the invitation the PCs need, their task is made more difficult when a pair of Cinder Skeletons (Blazing Skeletons) clamber out the ovens ready to defend their Lord.

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 650XP Level 3 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x2) (HP31).
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP124)

Initiative 17 Tira & The Beggar King 15 Erais 12 Cinder Skeletons 10 Riardon 6 Kathra

Round #1

Tira- Curse CS1. Eldritch Blast CS1; Hit 11 damage (20 HP).

BK- Flame Gout Erais; Hit 13 Fire damage (21 HP). Shadow Bolt Erais; Hit 7 damage (14 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage. Shadow Jump- Teleport CS2 in front of PCs.

Erais- Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage (12 HP bloodied). Shift in. Turn Undead CS1; Miss 4 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 14 damage (6 HP bloodied) & CS2; Hit 9 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 19 damage (12 HP bloodied) and Pushed and Immobilised. Healing Word +5 HP Self (25 HP). Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage- Success.

CS1- Blazing Orb Erais; Hit 7 Fire damage (18 HP) & Ongoing 2 Fire damage.

CS2- Immobilised. Claw Tira; Hit 5 damage (27 HP) & Ongoing 2 Fire damage.

Riardon- Shift back. Quarry CS2. Twin Strike CS2; Hit & Hit 14 damage- DEAD. 

A third Cinder Skeleton clambers out the ovens.

Kathra- Move. Passing Attack CS3; Hit 13 damage (18 HP) & Shift & Attack Beggar King; Miss & both Marked. Action Point. Daily Brute Strike BK; Hit 17 damage (107 HP). Kathra ends in the Beggar King's Shadow Haze aura 5 Necrotic damage (34 HP).

That's a pretty poor damage roll for the Daily Brute Strike- Iain (Kathra) looks pained.

Time to play 17 minutes, including setting up of minis and map.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP39/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP18/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP29/33)

The Bad Guys... 775XP Level 4 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x3) (HP6/31 & 18/31) 1 DEAD.
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP107/124)

Action Points 1 Total 1
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 1 Total 1
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: And the encounter is now up to Level 4, and the bad guys connected with 100% of their attacks (4 from 4), it could get tasty.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 5, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #12 Beneath the Charnel Tower.

And unseen by the PCs another one of the Shadow Bat Swarms comes spiralling down the tower, out to defend the Beggar King.

The Bad Guys... 925 XP Level 5 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x3) (HP6/31 & 18/31) 1 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38).
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP107/124)

And we're quickly up to a Level 5 Encounter.

NEW Initiative 17 Shadow Bat Swarm & Tira & The Beggar King 15 Erais 12 Cinder Skeletons 10 Riardon 6 Kathra

Round #2

SBS- Move down the tower unseen. Cloud of Teeth Combat Advantage Kathra; Hit 5 damage (34 HP) and Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage.

Tira- Ongoing 2 Fire damage (27 HP). Shift. Blazing Starfall Cursed CS1; Miss & CS3; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

BK- Shadow Bolt Kathra. Kathra AoO BK; Crit 19 damage (88 HP). Shadow Bolt Kathra; Hit 9 damage (25 HP) & Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage. Shadow Jump- Teleport CS3 in front of door blocking PCs.

Erais- Ongoing 2 Fire damage (16 HP bloodied). Shift back. Lance of Faith CS3; Hit 7 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 17 damage (1 HP bloodied). Action Point. Divine Glow CS1; Hit 8 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 18 damage- DEAD & CS3; Hit 8 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 18 damage- DEAD. Save vs Ongoing Fire- Success.

The PCs look overjoyed- just the Beggar King and the Shadow Bat Swarm to see off.

Two more Cinder Skeletons climb out the ovens.

The PCs look less overjoyed.

CS1- DEAD.

CS2- DEAD.

CS3- DEAD.

CS4- Move. Claw Combat Advantage Kathra; Hit 6 damage (19 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 2 Fire damage.

CS5- Move. Claw Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

Riardon- Move in. Quarry CS4. Twin Strike CS4; Hit & Hit 20 damage (11 HP bloodied).

Kathra- Beggar King's Shadow Haze Aura 5 Necrotic damage + Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage + Ongoing 2 Fire damage = 9 damage (10 HP bloodied). SBS Cloud of Teeth Aura Kathra; Miss. 2nd Wind (21 HP bloodied). Shift. Cleave CS4; Hit 15 damage- DEAD & BK; Hit 3 damage (85 HP). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic (x2)- Success (x1). Save vs Ongoing Fire- Fail.

Time to play 16 minutes- got a little lost with Kathra's saving throws.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP21/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP16/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP27/33)

The Bad Guys... 1175 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x5) (HP31/31) 4 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38).
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP85/124)

Action Points 1 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 1
2nd Winds 1 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: The PCs are holding their own, the encounter is now a Level 6, and the players are loving it, although Kathra again is in the thick of the action- giggling like a loon and wondering what to try next.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 5, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #12 Beneath the Charnel Tower.

Round #3

SBS- Cloud of Teeth Combat Advantage Kathra 10 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage.

Tira- Move. Curse BK. Witchfire BK; Hit 18 Fire damage (67 HP). Action Point with Action Surge. Daily Curse of the Dark Dream BK; Miss- Slide BK 1 square.

Good result from the Daily there.

BK- Shadow Bolt Kathra. Kathra AoO BK; Miss. Shadow Bolt Kathra; Hit 9 damage (2 HP bloodied) & Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage. Shadow Jump- Teleport CS5 in front of Self & adjacent to Tira. Save vs Curse of the Dark Dream Slide effect- Success.

You may be wondering by now- the Beggar King cannot move at all, he's stuck in place, a remnant of the ritual he was participating in prior to the PCs arrival- he also does not have any melee based attacks.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith BK; Miss. Healing Word +6 HP Kathra (19 HP bloodied).

CS1- DEAD.

CS2- DEAD.

CS3- DEAD.

CS4- DEAD.

CS5- Claw Tira; Hit 4 damage (23 HP) & Ongoing 2 Fire damage.

Riardon- Move. Quarry BK. Twin Strike BK; Hit & Hit 30 damage (37 HP bloodied) Immediate Reaction BK Shadow Burst Tira; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (13 HP bloodied) & Erais; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (6 HP bloodied) & Riardon; Hit 10 Necrotic damage (15 HP) & Kathra; Miss & SBS Heal 10 damage- Full anyway. Back to Riardon- Action Point. Daily Split the Tree CS5; Hit 20 damage (11 HP bloodied) & Quarry BK; Hit 24 damage (13 HP bloodied).

Kathra- Beggar King's Shadow Haze Aura 5 Necrotic damage + Ongoing 2 Cold & Necrotic damage + Ongoing 2 Fire damage = 9 damage (10 HP bloodied). SBS Cloud of Teeth Aura Kathra; Miss. Cleave BK; Hit 7 damage (6 HP bloodied) & SBS 1 damage (37 HP) & Marked. Save vs Ongoing Cold & Necrotic damage (x2)- Success (x2). Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

Time to play 12 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP10/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP15/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP6/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP13/33)

The Bad Guys... 1175 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x5) (HP11/31) 4 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP37/38).
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP6/124)

Action Points 2 Total 4
Daily Powers 2 Total 3
Healing Surges 1 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: It's on a knife-edge, the PCs have 44 Hit points between them, the Beggar King and the final Cinder Skeleton are hanging in there just- the Shadow Bat Swarm is still very healthy.

Could this be our first TPK?


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #12 Beneath the Charnel Tower.

Round #4

SBS- Regen 5 (Full). Cloud of Teeth Kathra; Miss.

Tira- Ongoing 2 Fire damage (11 HP bloodied). Move back. Eldritch Blast Cursed BK; Miss. Save vs Ongoing Fire damage- Success.

BK- Recharge Flame Gout. Flame Gout Kathra. Kathra AoO BK; Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

The remaining Cinder Skeleton crumbles to dust and is destroyed.

You should have heard the cheer around the table, a little excessive with the swearing but... the player's moods seem to have improved considerably.

Erais- Move. Lance of Faith SBS; Crit 11 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage (22 HP) & +2 To Hit for Kathra.

CS1- DEAD.

CS2- DEAD.

CS3- DEAD.

CS4- DEAD.

CS5- DEAD.

Riardon- Quarry SBS. Twin Strike SBS; Miss & Miss.

Kathra- SBS Cloud of Teeth Aura Kathra; Miss. Tide of Iron SBS; Hit 6 damage (16 HP bloodied) & Pushed back 1 square- don't follow up.

The PCs are cheering in the aisles.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP10/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP15/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP6/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP11/33)

The Bad Guys... 1175 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x5) (HP31) 5 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP16/38).
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP124) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: What a turn around- we reached tipping point, and it could have gone either way, but the PCs saw it through- well, only the Shadow Bat Swarm to see off. 

The players absolutely loved it- they were whooping with joy, high fives- most unbecoming.

Little do they know...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #12 Beneath the Charnel Tower.

Round #5

SBS- Regen 5 (21 HP). Move. Blinding Wings Erais; Hit 6 damage (0 HP dying) & Riardon; Hit 6 damage (9 HP bloodied) & Kathra; Hit 6 damage (4 HP bloodied) & all Blinded.

Blimey, that shut them up.

Tira- Curse SBS. Eldritch Blast SBS; Hit 7 damage (14 HP bloodied).

BK- DEAD.

Erais- Blind. Death Save- Fail (Fail x1).

Gulp! Not very good at Death Saves this bunch.

CS1- DEAD.

CS2- DEAD.

CS3- DEAD.

CS4- DEAD.

CS5- DEAD.

Riardon- Blind. Evasive Strike Quarry SBS; '19' Hit 12 damage (2 HP bloodied). Save vs Blind- Success.

Everybody shuffles a little closer to the edge of their seats.

Iain (Kathra) makes his next rolls to a chorus of 'go on... go on... go on...'

Kathra- Blind. Tide of Iron SBS; '18' Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Save vs Blind- Success.

Iain breaks out what passes for a crude dance- he's nearly 50 years old, he really should know better.

Time to play 9 minutes, including breaks for giggling, shouting and table-thumping.
Total Time to play 1 hour and 1 minute of deep joy.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP4/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP9/28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP0/34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP11/33)

The Bad Guys... 1175 XP Level 6 Encounter.
Cinder Skeletons Level 2 Artillery [CS] (x5) (HP31) 5 DEAD.
Shadow Bat Swarm Level 3 Lurker [SBS] (HP38) DEAD.
The Beggar King Level 5 Elite Controller [BK] (HP124) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 4
Daily Powers 0 Total 3
Healing Surges 0 Total 2
2nd Winds 0 Total 1
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 1 Total 1
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Tira is quickly over to Erais, she revives the Cleric with ease... the kindly DM lets the players bask in the glory for a minute or two, then...

The Beggar King suddenly comes alive, he's yanked to his feet, his eyes open, his mouth open- wider... wider... wider, he screams.

“KILL ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!”

The Beggar King is split in two- viscera flies and from the mess emerges a Shadow Dragon.

The creature roars its approval and then is airborne and ascending the tower... the shadowy wisp of its tail elongates and stretches, the flopping remains of the Beggar King clutches onto the hazy leash with a deathlock grip.

Suddenly a boulder the size of a small house crashes down from the ceiling in the rocky passage through which the PCs entered, this brings the PCs back to reality- the dungeon behind them is collapsing.

“Killit.” 

The remains of the Beggar King gargles, and clutches still to the Umbral Drakes tail.

The PCs take the stairs three at a time- rushing to the apex of the tower, and the Dragon.

Just worth mentioning Healing Surges, Erais has none, Kathra only one, and the PCs are very low on Daily Powers and Action Points.

Stats: PCs overall connection rate was 71.43% (25 hits from 35 attack), which is excellent, although not as good as the bad guys with 76.19% connection rate (16 from 21). The saving grace comes with the damage output, PCs- 71.6 HP/Turn, the bad guys 30.8 HP/Turn.

Letting the side down with the connection rate was Tira, only 42.86% (3 hits from 7 attacks), all the other PCs were way up there- Erais 71.43% (5 from 7), Kathra 80% (8 from 10) and Riardon 81.82% (9 from 11)- bad dice encounter for Tira then.

Kathra was about his Defending business as usual, taking 52.38% of the attacks the bad guys made (11 from 21), solid and dependable the Dwarven Defender.

Good damage output from the same three PCs, although Tira only did 36 points of damage all told, the other three clocked up over 100 each- Kathra 100, Erais 102 & Riardon 120.

Just to say, again (as in KOTS), the opening Turns of combat are where the big damage is done for the PCs- Turn #1 88 HP damage, Turn #2 110 HP and Turn #3 100 HP.

Two excellent encounters, the Level 2 PCs are proving themselves here, and the players are having an absolute wail of a time.

Combined Stats: We've only played two encounters at Level 2 but both were titanic clashes- the first a Level 9 Encounter, and this one Level 6- that's 3 hours and 18 minutes of play just to get through them but I assure you there wasn't a moment it felt like grind.

Oddly Kathra has crept into the lead with overall connection rate for the PCs, at least of those left alive-

61.54% Erais
61.7% Tira
66.67% Riardon
68.18% Kathra

Overall the PCs (including the dead guys) are connecting 64.48% of the time, the bad guys 52.04%- there's a gap at last. Damage output is likewise looking up, the PCs with 39.17 HP/Turn, the bad guys 14.48 HP/Turn- again the PCs are improving their chances of survival.

As stated earlier the opening rounds are where the action is, after 9 combat encounters then the first six rounds of combat look like this-

Surprise Round- 
PCs 94 HP damage done (average 47- only 2 surprise rounds so far); 
Bad Guys 0 HP.
Round #1.
PCs 398 HP damage done (average 44.22); 
Bad Guys 156 HP (average 17.33).
Round #2.
PCs 372 HP damage done (average 41.33); 
Bad Guys 86 HP (average 9.56).
Round #3.
PCs 238 HP damage done (average 34); 
Bad Guys 156 HP (average 22.29).
Round #4.
PCs 248 HP damage done (average 35.43); 
Bad Guys 53 HP (average 7.57).
Round #5.
PCs 132 HP damage done (average 33); 
Bad Guys 77 HP (average 19.25).

A continuation of this table would show the PCs damage rate/Turn decreasing, with bad guys continuing to have good and bad turns- and in places doing more damage than the PCs, dumb statement but the longer the fights go on the greater the chance the bad guys have of doing some real damage to the PCs. There are odd times in later rounds that the PCs have seemingly put their foot on the gas (a little) but when the Daily & Encounter powers have been spent then the At Wills come into play, also with fewer bad guys still standing then damage rates (across the board) fall.

That said there are too few encounters that last longer than six rounds to guarantee the results seen so far, in fact only 2 of the 9 combat encounters lasted more than 6 Turns.

Note the PCs are already a good way to 3rd Level, with the next encounter- the finale, and a small XP reward for completing the quest, I don't like giving out quest rewards too often, then the PCs will be ready to Level up.

That said the next Goodman Games adventure in this series requires they be Level 4 so we'll have to play another smaller scenario to get them there.

Onwards...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 7, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Onto the roof of the now unstable tower, the PCs scatter as the entire structure lurches hard left and leaves a great ragged rent in the centre of the fortification. The PCs are above the roofs of the slumways below, and before them- facing away from them is the recently birthed Shadow Dragon (or Umbra Drake), trying desperately to take to the air. The ferocious creature is being prevented from flight by a filament of shadow which leads all the way down to the Beggar King's deathgrip.

A surprise round, the PCs spill forward and attack.

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP192)

Initiative 20 Erais 18 Tira 13 Shadow Dragon 11 Riardon 9 Kathra

Surprise Round.

Erais- Daily Shield of Faith- all PCs +2 to AC for the Encounter.

Tira- Eldritch Blast SD; Miss.

Riardon- Twin Strike SD; Hit & Miss 11 damage (181 HP).

Kathra- Charge SD; Miss. Marked.

Time to play 8 minutes, including setting up map and minis.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP181/192)

Action Points 0 Total 0
Daily Powers 1 Total 1
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 0
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: And battle is joined... let's hope it's a good one.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 7, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Round #1.

Erais- Divine Glow SD; Hit 6 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) = 16 damage (165 HP) & All +2 To Hit. Action Point. Lance of Faith SD; Miss.

Tira- Move. Curse SD. Witchfire SD; Miss. Action Point & Action Surge. Blazing Starfall SD; Miss.

And Tira remains dice-cursed.

SD- Umbra Rage- Tail Swipe Kathra; Hit 10 damage (25 HP) & knocked Prone & Bite Combat Advantage Kathra; Miss.

Note Kathra was already damaged from the last encounter and only has one Healing Surge left, hence her not being on full hit points to begin with.

Riardon- Move. Quarry SD. Twin Strike SD; Hit & Crit 28 damage (137 HP).

Kathra- Stand. Daily Unstoppable +14 Temp HP. Tide of Iron SD; Miss. Marked.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP25/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP137/192)

Action Points 2 Total 2
Daily Powers 1 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0

Comment: Time to get the Shadow Dragon into the fracas methinks... big time.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Round #2.

Erais- Move back. Lance of Faith SD; '2' Miss.

Tira- Eldritch Blast Cursed SD; Hit 12 damage (125 HP). Ethereal Stride- Teleport 3 and +2   Defences.

Tira hits!

SD- Breath Weapon Kathra; Miss & Tira; Hit 7 damage (26 HP) & Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage & Blinded. Action Point. Umbra Rage- Tail Slap Kathra; Miss & Bite Kathra; '3' Miss.

Bloody hell! Now my dice are cursed.

Riardon- Twin Strike Quarry SD; Hit & Miss 16 damage (109 HP).

Kathra- Tide of Iron SD; Hit 15 damage (94 HP bloodied). Marked.

Bloodied already, I need a sturdier Drake, this one seems to be a shadow of a Dragon... did you see what I said there, a shadow... Oh forget it.

Time to play 7 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP25/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP26/33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP94/192)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 1
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 1

Comment: In truth this is a very one-sided affair, the only disappointment to date in the module- the  Umbra Drake, on reflection, needs a bit more beef.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Round #3.

Erais- Lance of Faith SD; Miss.

That figures- remember these guys are only 2nd Level, it's rinse and repeat power-wise at times.

Tira- Blind. 5 Ongoing Necrotic damage (21 HP). Eldritch Blast Cursed SD; '1' Miss. Save vs Ongoing Necrotic damage & Blindness- Fail.

The curse of Tira continues.

SD- Breath Weapon recharges- Hurrah! Breath Weapon Kathra; '4' Miss & Combat Advantage Tira; Hit 5 damage (16 HP bloodied) & still taking Ongoing 5 Necrotic & Blind. Action Point. Umbra Rage- Tail Swipe Kathra; '3' Miss & Bite Kathra; Miss.

Damn, the dice are against me still.

Riardon- Twin Strike Quarry SD; Crit & Hit (again) 32 damage (62 HP bloodied).

Whereas Riardon's dice are clearly loaded- the cheating Elf!

Kathra- Tide of Iron SD; Hit 10 damage (52 HP bloodied). Marked.

Time to play 8 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP25/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP16/33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP52/192)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 1 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 1 Total 2

Comment: No use, the Drake has pretty much had it- bad dice make for an impotent encounter, the creature is a little too light weight- it doesn't help that Riardon is not missing the target much.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 9, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Round #4.

Erais- Sacred Flame SD; Hit 7 Radiant damage +10 (Vulnerable) =17 damage (35 HP bloodied) & Tira Save vs Ongoing Necrotic damage & Blindness- Success.

Tira- Eldritch Blast Cursed SD; Hit 14 damage (21 HP bloodied).

Even Tira's hitting, it must be the end.

SD- Breath Weapon recharges (again)- Double Hurrah! Breath Weapon Kathra; Hit 7 damage (25 HP) and Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage and Blind & Tira; Miss.

Come on baby- hang in there...

Riardon- Twin Strike Quarry SD; Miss & Miss.

That's more like it.

Kathra- Blind. 5 Ongoing Necrotic damage (25 HP). Tide of Iron SD; Hit (exactly) 11 damage (10 HP bloodied). Marked. Save vs Ongoing Necrotic damage & Blindness- Success.

Time to play 9 minutes.

End of Turn-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP25/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP16/33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP10/192)

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 2

Comment: A measly 10 HP left... this is the end...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 9, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.
Encounter #13 The Shadow Dragon Finale.

Round #5.

Erais- Sacred Flame SD; Miss.

Tira- Eldritch Blast Cursed SD; Miss.

But what's this- I'm on again...

SD- Umbra Rage- Tail Slap Kathra; Miss & Bite Kathra; Miss.

Aaaaarrrghhh!

Riardon- Twin Strike Quarry SD; Hit 16 damage- DEAD.

Time to play 5 minutes.
Total time to play 45 minutes.

End of Encounter-

The Good Guys...
Kathra Ironforge, Male Dwarf Fighter Level 2 (HP25/44)
Riardon Brightvale, Male Eladrin Ranger 2 (HP28)
Erais the Sunlord, Male Human Cleric of Amaunator 2 (HP34)
Tira Duskmeadow, Female Half-Elf Warlock 2 (HP16/33)

The Bad Guys... 750XP Level 4 Encounter.
Shadow Dragon Level 3 Solo Lurker [SD] (HP192) DEAD.

Action Points 0 Total 2
Daily Powers 0 Total 2
Healing Surges 0 Total 0
2nd Winds 0 Total 0
Crits 0 Total 2
PCs Ko'd 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Daily Powers 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Crit 0 Total 0
Bad Guys Action Points 0 Total 2

Comment: That was slim pickings... And felt a little cheap in the way of a climax, however (and serious now), it didn't detract too much from what was an excellent scenario. Also it could have proved to be an excellent denouement if it wasn't for the fact that no-one (with perhaps the exception of Riardon) seemed able to connect.

That said if I was going to play this scenario again then I'd beef up the Shadow Dragon a little, or else have a few versions to hand- depending on how the PCs were situated Power and HP wise.

Altogether an excellent little scenario, perhaps my favourite 4E scenario to date, and I don't just mean in this short (stat) run. All the PCs, with a little quest XP reward, are now ready able and willing to Level up.

And there endeth an excellent session of D&D, one of the best with this gang of miscreants, actually the best we've played, at least that's the consensus.

Stats: That was a drag out- connection rate for both parties was just terrible, PCs 46.67% (14 hits from 30 attacks) versus the Shadow Dragon with 28.57% (4 hits from 14 attacks). Note of those 14 Shadow Dragon attacks 11 were against Kathra, and 3 against Tira- both of whom were hit twice, quite a disparity, Kathra seemed untouchable.

In truth my dice suck.

Individual PC connection rates-

28.57% Tira (2 from 7)
33.33% Erais (2 from 6)
58.33% Riardon (7 from 12)
60% Kathra (3 from 5)

If it wasn't for the great chunks of damage that Riardon did, particularly with 2 Crits...

The PCs did 33 HP damage/Turn on average, the Shadow Dragon 6.5 HP- no where near enough, the PCs were of course smart enough to lock down the Dragon- Marked, maybe I should have moved it off but... well, too late now. The Shadow Dragon couldn't shift, in-game it couldn't take flight (because of the Beggar King's hold on it), so it more or less had nowhere to go.

Combined Stats next time.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 10, 2010)

DCC53 Sellswords of Punjar.

Combined Stats: Let's start with the PCs journey to Level 3, in comparison to Level 2-

Level 1 to 2-
Number of Combat Encounters: 7
Encounter Levels: 1 [+0] (x6) & 7 [+6] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 1.86 [+0.86]
Total Turns of Combat: 41
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 327 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 46.71 minutes
Total Action Points used: 18 (average 2.57/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 9 (average 1.29/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 9 (average 1.29/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 21 (average 3/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 3 (average 0.43/encounter)

Level 2 to 3-
Number of Combat Encounters: 3
Encounter Levels: 4 [+2] (x1), 6 [+4] (x1) & 9 [+7] (x1).
Average Encounter Level: 6.33 [+4.33]
Total Turns of Combat: 24
Total Time to play Combat Encounters: 243 minutes.
Average Time/Encounter: 81 minutes
Total Action Points used: 9 (average 3/encounter)
Total times PC KO'd (0 HP): 2 (average 0.66/encounter)
Total PC Crits rolled: 7 (average 2.33/encounter)
Total Healing Surges used: 7 (average 2.33/encounter)
Total Daily Powers used: 6 (average 2/encounter)

Overall Connection Rates-

Level 1-
PCs 59.57% (112 Hits from 188 Attacks)
Monsters 52.89% (64 Hits from 121 Attacks)

Level 2-
PCs 67.42% (89 Hits from 132 Attacks)
Monsters 47.19% (42 Hits from 89 Attacks)

That just shows the improvement, although Level 2 is the first big step up, we've seen this before in KOTS, the addition of +1 To Hit from even Level, another +1 sometimes from a Feat, and the addition of a +1 Magic Weapon or Implement.

Individual PC Connection Rates-

Level 1-
50% Scurvy (9 from 18)- DEAD. STRIKER!
54.55% Erais (18 from 33). LEADER.
56% Corrin (14 from 25)- DEAD. DEFENDER.
56.52% Tira (13 from 23). STRIKER.
57.14% Kathra (12 from 21). DEFENDER.
59.52% Riardon (25 from 42). STRIKER.
80.77% Skamos (21 from 27)- DEAD. CONTROLLER.

Level 2-
58.06% Tira (18 from 31). STRIKER.
64% Erais (16 from 25). LEADER.
70.83% Riardon (34 from 48). STRIKER.
75% Kathra (21 from 28). DEFENDER.

What's Kathra doing at the top of the list?

Connection Rates for Individual Attack modes-
(Minimum 5 Attacks)

Level 1-
20% Witchfire- Tira.
28.57% Sacred Flame- Erais.
& Acrobatic Strike- Scurvy.
42.86% Cleave- Kathra.
50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
& Eyebite- Tira.
57.14% Priest's Shield- Erais.
& Magic Missile- Skamos.
58.82% Holy Strike- Corrin.
62.5% Tide of Iron- Kathra.
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.
72.73% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
85.71% Scorching Burst- Skamos.
100% Force Orb- Skamos.

Level 2-
50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
57.14% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
60% Blazing Starfall- Tira.
62.5% Cleave- Kathra.
66.67% Sacred Flame- Erais.
68.18% Twin Strike (Bow)- Riardon.
83.33% Divine Glow- Erais.
& AoO Warhammer- Kathra.
85.71% Tide of Iron- Kathra.

Much healthier.

Same table only minimum of 10 attacks made this time.

Level 1-
50% Lance of Faith- Erais.
58.82% Holy Strike- Corrin.
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.
72.73% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
85.71% Scorching Burst- Skamos.

Level 2- 
57.14% Eldritch Blast- Tira.
60% Blazing Starfall- Tira.
68.18% Twin Strike (Bow)- Riardon.

Remember, only three encounters played at Level 2.

Same again with minimum 25 attacks-

Level 1-
63.16% Careful Attack (Bow)- Riardon.

Level 2-
68.18% Twin Strike (Bow)- Riardon.

Riardon has basically swapped out his Careful Attack for Twin Strike and improved his connection rate, a little, by doing so- that and all the additional bonuses To Hit at Level 2.

Total HP damage inflicted by PCs

Level 1-
88 Scurvy (average 4.19/turn)
118 Kathra (average 5.9/turn)
126 Corrin (average 4.2/turn)
152 Erais (average 3.71/turn)
162 Tira (average 8.1/turn)
215 Skamos (average 10.24/turn)
310 Riardon (average 7.56/turn)

Level 2-
195 Tira (average 8.13/turn)
219 Erais (average 9.13/turn)
250 Kathra (average 10.42/turn)
478 Riardon (average 19.92/turn)

Blimey, that's an improvement- more or less across the board, Tira had some bad dice rolls but still got better.

Total HP damage absorbed by PCs

Level 1-
31 Skamos (average 1.48/turn)
48 Tira (average 4.2/turn)
58 Riardon (average 1.41/turn)
70 Erais (average 1.71/turn)
74 Scurvy (average 3.52/turn)
76 Kathra (average 3.8/turn)
124 Corrin (average 4.13/turn)

Level 2-
19 Riardon (average 0.79/turn)
55 Tira (average 2.29/turn)
71 Erais (average 2.96/turn)
195 Kathra (average 8.13/turn)

+/- combining the above two set of results.

Level 1-
+2 Corrin (+0.07/turn)
+14 Scurvy (+0.67/turn)
+42 Kathra (+2.1/turn)
+82 Erais (+2/turn)
+114 Tira (+3.9/turn)
+184 Skamos (+8.76/turn)
+252 Riardon (+6.15/turn)

Level 2-
+55 Kathra (+2.29/turn)
+140 Tira (+5.84/turn)
+148 Erais (+6.17/turn)
+459 Riardon (+19.13/turn)

Wow! Kathra remaining stable, Tira going up, Erais jumping up and Riardon going mad.

The present incarnation of the party is doing +33.43 hit points of damage/turn on average, 2nd Level- born again hard.

Some odd facts-

Level 1-
Most Action Points used: 4 Riardon; Least: 2 Kathra
PC KO'd most: Erais & Tira (1 each); Least: Riardon & Kathra (0)
PC with most Crits: Riardon (3); Least: Kathra (0)
Most Healing Surges used: 4 Riardon & Kathra; Least: 1 Tira
Most Daily Powers used: 2 Erais; Least: 0 Riardon, Kathra & Tira

Level 2-
Most Action Points used: 3 Tira; Least: 2 all others
PC KO'd most: Erais & Kathra (1 each); Least: Riardon & Tira (0)
PC with most Crits: Riardon (3); Least: Kathra & Erais (1)
Most Healing Surges used: 5 Kathra; Least: 0 Riardon & Tira
Most Daily Powers used: 2 Erais & Kathra; Least: 1 Riardon & Tira

And so to the route through the scenario-

Session #1: Traps Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 6 - 
Session #2: Traps Level 1 – Extended Rest - Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Combat Level 1 – Extended Rest.
Session #3: Combat Level 9 – Traps Level 1 – Combat Level 6 – Combat Level 4.

Which leads me to ask the question, how did Tira get to use 3 Action Points- Becky?

And goodnight.

Next, comparing and contrasting KOTS data with that from Sellswords...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sellswords of Punjar

Book of the Dead

But before we get to the stats comparison here's a list of all the creatures put to the sword (spell etc.), or otherwise vanquished by the PCs-

25 XP
Goblin, Archer Level 1 Minion (x6).
Otyugh, Grub Level 1 Minion (x10).

31 XP
Human, Beggar Level 2 Minion (x10).

100 XP
Hobgoblin, Slaver Level 1 Skirmisher (x7).
Human, Eunuch Bodyguard Level 1 Soldier (x2).
Human, Gang Member Level 1 Skirmisher (x5).
Human, Sentry Level 1 Skirmisher (x5).

125 XP
Gnoll, Overseer Level 2 Brute (x2).
Human, Tough Level 2 Brute (x4).
Rat, Swarm Level 2 Skirmisher (x2).
Skeleton, Cinder Level 2 Artillery (x5).

150 XP
Ape, Great Desert Level 3 Brute.
Bat, Swarm Umbra Level 3 Lurker (x2).
Dragonborn, Warlord- Orliss the Goat Level 3 Soldier.
Drow, Thief- Drazen Level 3 Lurker.
Eladrin, Mage- Vermoth Level 3 Controller.
Human, Rogue- Black Shet Level 3 Skirmisher.
Tiefling, Warlock- Mother Zeb Level 3 Artillery.

175 XP
Human, Fighter- Irocar Level 4 Soldier.
Human, Rogue- Arthuro the Fence Level 4 Skirmisher.
Otyugh, Old- Timmy! Level 4 Soldier.

400 XP
Human, Beggar King (Shadow) Level 5 Elite Controller.

750 XP
Dragon, Umbra Level 3 Solo Lurker.

That's 71 creatures vanquished, a total of 7110 XP, at an average of 100.14 XP for each creature, only 26 Minions. Much higher than the average for KOTS (78.77 XP). Worth repeating in KOTS the PCs vanquished 228 creatures, of which 139 were Minions. Sellswords is much more of a challenge than KOTS, at least the way the encounters are structured there's much more chance for overlaps- of encounters running in to each other. This, for me, is excellent- when the PCs are not being challenged then I can easily find some more bad guys to throw at them.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 12, 2010)

Sellswords of Punjar
Overall Stats

From KOTS (PCs Level 1 to 4)-
Total Encounters: 24 (Combat 22, Skill Challenge 1 & Traps 1).
Sessions: 6, although the last was very short.
Time to play: 1145 Minutes, or 19 hours and 5 minutes.
Total Turns spent in Combat: 139.
Average Encounter: PC Level +1.55.
Total XP from Combat Encounters: 19859.
Average # Turns/Encounter: 6.32.
Average Time/Encounter: 52.05 or 52 Minutes 3 Seconds.
Average Time/Turn: 8.24 or 8 Minutes 14 Seconds.

From Sellswords (PCs Level 1 to 3)-
Total Encounters: 13 (Combat 10 & Traps 3).
Sessions: 3, although the first was short(ish).
Time to play: 570 Minutes, or 9 hours and 30 minutes.
Total Turns spent in Combat: 65.
Average Encounter: PC Level +1.9.
Total XP from Combat Encounters: 7460.
Average # Turns/Encounter: 6.5.
Average Time/Encounter: 57 or 57 Minutes.
Average Time/Turn: 8.77 or 8 Minutes 46 Seconds.

Although KOTS took twice as long to play out (almost), and had twice as many encounters (almost), the stats for average encounter level, and average time/encounter are remarkably close.

Let's follow this path a while longer-

Total Attack made vs Total Attacks Hit

KOTS 812/517 Connection Rate 63.67%
SOP 320/201 Connection Rate 62.81%
Altogether 1132/718 Connection rate 63.43%

How close is that? Within 1% of each other.

Average damage done/Hit-

KOTS 11.2 HP
SOP 11.51 HP
Overall 11.29 HP

Again...

Damage done average/Turn-

KOTS 41.04 HP
SOP 35.58 HP
Overall 39.3 HP

Damage taken average/Turn

KOTS 13.9 HP
SOP 12.63 HP
Overall 13.5 HP

Damage done less Damage taken/Turn-

KOTS +27.14 HP
SOP +22.95 HP
Overall 25.8 HP

Bad guys Connection Rate-

KOTS 498 Attacks 260 Hits = 52.21%
SOP 210 Attacks 106 Hits = 50.48% 
Overall 708 Attacks 366 Hits = 51.69%

Which leads me to this stuff...

A brief look at all encounters for Level 1 & 2 PCs (ie using data from KOTS combined with SOP)-

For PCs Level 1-

Encounters: 15
Average Level: 2.4 (Level +1.4)
Encounter details: Level 1 (x8), Level 2 (x4), Level 6 (x1) & Level 7 (x2).
Average Turns/Encounter: 6.47
Average Time/Encounter: 50.33 or 50 minutes 20 seconds.

Further broken down for Level 1

Level 1 Encounters (Level +0) 
Encounters: 8
Average Turns/Encounter: 3.88
Average Time/Encounter: 30.25 or 30 minutes 15 seconds.

Level 2 Encounters (Level +1) 
Encounters: 4
Average Turns/Encounter: 6
Average Time/Encounter: 43.5 or 43 minutes 30 seconds.

Level 6 Encounters (Level +5) 
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 13
Average Time/Encounter: 90 or 1 hour 30 minutes.

Level 7 Encounters (Level +6) 
Encounters: 2
Average Turns/Encounter: 14.5
Average Time/Encounter: 124.5 or 2 hours 4 minutes and 30 seconds.

For PCs Level 2-

Encounters: 12
Average Level: 3.67 (Level +1.67)
Encounter details: Level 1 (x1), Level 2 (x2), Level 3 (x4), Level 4 (x3), Level 6 (x1) & Level 9 (x1).
Average Turns/Encounter: 6.17
Average Time/Encounter: 53.25 or 53 minutes 15 seconds.

Further broken down for Level 2

Level 1 Encounters (Level -1) 
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 3
Average Time/Encounter: 19 or 19 minutes.

Level 2 Encounters (Level +0) 
Encounters: 2
Average Turns/Encounter: 7
Average Time/Encounter: 50 or 50 minutes.

Level 3 Encounters (Level +1) 
Encounters: 4
Average Turns/Encounter: 5.25
Average Time/Encounter: 41 or 41 minutes.

Level 4 Encounters (Level +2) 
Encounters: 3
Average Turns/Encounter: 6
Average Time/Encounter: 52.67 or 52 minutes 40 seconds.

Level 6 Encounters (Level +4) 
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 5
Average Time/Encounter: 61 or 1 hour 1 minute.

Level 9 Encounters (Level +7) 
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 13
Average Time/Encounter: 137 or 2 hours 17 minutes.

Level 3 & 4 I'll leave for now as only the KOTS PCs have ventured there.

Although I'll just throw this last one in-

All Encounters at all Levels in KOTS & SOP-

Encounters: 32
Average Level: PC Level +1.66
Encounter details: 
PC Level -1 (x1), 
PC Level +0 (x11), 
PC Level +1 (x9), 
PC Level +2 (x4), 
PC Level +4 (x2)
PC Level +5 (x2)
PC Level +6 (x2) & 
PC Level +7 (x1).
Average Turns/Encounter: 6.38
Average Time/Encounter: 53.28 or 53 minutes 17 seconds.

That's-

PC Level -1 Encounters  
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 3
Average Time/Encounter: 19 or 19 minutes.

PC Level +0 Encounters
Encounters: 11
Average Turns/Encounter: 5
Average Time/Encounter: 37.45 or 37 minutes 27 seconds.

PC Level +1 Encounters
Encounters: 9
Average Turns/Encounter: 5.78
Average Time/Encounter: 45.11 or 45 minutes 7 seconds.

PC Level +2 Encounters
Encounters: 4
Average Turns/Encounter: 5.5
Average Time/Encounter: 50.75 or 50 minutes 45 seconds.

PC Level +4 Encounters
Encounters: 2
Average Turns/Encounter: 5.5
Average Time/Encounter: 59.5 or 59 minutes 30 seconds.

PCs Level +5 Encounters
Encounters: 2
Average Turns/Encounter: 9.5
Average Time/Encounter: 80 or 1 hour 20 minutes.

PCs Level +6 Encounters
Encounters: 2
Average Turns/Encounter: 14.5
Average Time/Encounter: 124.5 or 2 hours 4 minutes and 30 seconds. 

PCs Level +7 Encounters
Encounters: 1
Average Turns/Encounter: 13
Average Time/Encounter: 137 or 2 hours 17 minutes.

Which you've got to admit is pretty neat looking...

More of this kind of ribaldry in the future... promise.

Goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2010)

Sellswords complete my players then dived straight in to H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth, using the same characters they played through KOTS.

See my sig for their further adventures.

Cheers Goonalan


----------

